# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Mon canard en PDF ou autre dématérialisé ?

## Guls

Poustache,

Actuellement résident du Québec, mon abonnement à CPC vient de se terminer et je ne compte pas le renouveler avant juillet prochain parce que je serais parti partout en vadrouille et que je ne pourrais donc pas le recevoir. Impossible également pour moi d&#39;aller l&#39;acheter en kioske puisqu&#39;il n&#39;est tout simplement pas vendu en kioske en Nouvelle-France (du moins je ne l&#39;ai jamais vu).

Donc... je me demandais si une formule d&#39;achat au numéro en format PDF ne pourrait pas être envisagée. J&#39;aime le papier, mais dans des situations comme celle-là, je me dis qu&#39;avoir Canard PC à 3 euros pour une version PDF envoyée par mail personnel (ou téléchargeable, ou je ne sais quoi), ça pourrait être une bonne solution. Beaucoup de quotidiens le font déjà, et dans le métro de Montreal on voit beaucoup de gens lire les journaux reçus sur leur Palm. De plus, ça économiserait du papier, et donc des coûts pour le journal, en plus de sauver des arbres.

Cette formule m&#39;intéresse moi dans le cas dans lequel je suis, mais je suis sûr que je ne suis pas le seul que ça pourrait intéresser. Pourrait-on donc envisager de voir le Canard en PDF bientôt ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

j&#39;aidéjà demandé et apparament non...
le piratage tout ça tout ça...

----------


## KiwiX

Faudrait épingler un thread du même style, on les collectionne ici. :mrgreen:

----------


## Jerom

Bah la solution pour les "coins reculés", c&#39;est comme pour avoir CanardPC à l&#39;étranger => en format pdf (avec DRM) !?!

ou alors accès à un site sécurisé avec mot de passe sur lequel on peut voir les articles (mais pas les charger facilement pour envoyer à ses ptits copains? /en flash?)

mais bon faut faire confiance aux lecteurs et je suis sûr que ça va améliorer la diffusion et le rayonnement de CPC (même si certains ne paieront pas pour le lire/perte marginale par rapport au gain en renommée)
+possibilité de le lire sur des PDA/Blackberry comme ça se fait beaucoup en Amérique du Nord !!

si ça se fait je m&#39;abonne tout de suite pour 2 ans! (formule unique à proposer pour cet accès?)
allez un ptit effort Omar.B et toute la rédac!?

LIBEREZ LE CANARD(enchainé?) !!!   ::lol::  

et comme c&#39;est une discussion qui resort tout le temps => pourquoi ne pas faire un sondage et comptabiliser les gens intéressés par cette formule?
ou même proposer un "pré_abonnement" en ligne à cette formule pour comptabiliser s&#39;il y a une demande réelle et la lancer seulement si y&#39;a + de 100/500 lecteurs intéressés par exemple? (ou +? je ne connais pas les stats de fréquentation de Canardplus ni de diffusion de CPC ?)

Sinon dernier recours et appel à l&#39;aide : je paye quelqu&#39;un pour acheter 1 copie de + de canardPC et me le scanner+envoi par e-mail !?! (quelqu&#39;un de la rédac se dévoue?  ::o: )
(avec commission pour le service, of course! that&#39;s servicing your target clients, come&#39;on dudes!)

MERCI & à+!   ::):  

Jerom (Brussels/NY)

----------


## Jerom

Bon... pas de réaction...
Oh les gars on est en 2007, il serait temps de se mettre aux nouvelles technologies?!   ::rolleyes:: 

Même si je sais que la stratégie de CanardPC qui lui a très bien réussi pour le moment c&#39;est d&#39;avoir un support papier et non pas faire un Nième site de niouses online... mais Canardplus.com est venu là dessus - pour "faire vivre la communauté" et si la communauté veut du pdf ?!?...
Faut faire comme NewYorkTimes ou Le Monde ou autres : accès aux articles en ligne en payant !!? pourquoi pas?

Bon ben je vais lire les zines dispo en ligne en attendant des niouses... http://www.sanqualis.com/mag.php
(pour pocketPC / PSP / etc...) 
Adios.


Tiens ça n&#39;a rien à voir mais c&#39;est intéressant, "Le hold-up planétaire - la face cachée de Microsoft" [troll/hidden]
http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~dicosmo/HoldUp/
...en PDF !!!   ::ninja::  


Bon, je vous laisse faut que je chasse mon vendeur ebay qui m&#39;a toujours pas envoyé Stalker... pfff   ::wacko::  
(ça me rappelle toutes les ptites remarques dans le numéro de début Avril...)

----------


## ToasT

Ouais, mais je suis pas sûr que la communauté veuille du PDF. Je pense au contraire que la majorité ici préfère son ptit papelard à lire dans le trom qu&#39;un PDF à lire uniquement chez soir. 
Tu pourrais me parler de pc portable, mais je te mets au défi de lire cpc tranquille dans le trom (again) avec ton portable  :;): .

Sinon, va lire le canard à l&#39;orange, ça déboîte !

----------


## Jerom

> Ouais, mais je suis pas sûr que la communauté veuille du PDF.


Oui, je sais bien, j&#39;ai volontairement "grossi le tableau"... et moi aussi j&#39;adore mon canard en papiercul-maché ... quand je suis en France et que j&#39;arrive à le trouver!
Mais vu les problèmes d&#39;approvisionnement parfois dans certaines régions et à l&#39;étranger : c&#39;est frustrant de n&#39;avoir rien à se mettre sous la dent en "presse vidéoludique de qualité" !!   :;):  
(bon, ça représente 1% des lecteurs? 5% à tout casser? pour être plus objectif)

Pas besoin de laptop : pda, smartphones et autres PSP peuvent afficher tout ça avec un encombrement réduit (avec un confort de lecture moindre, je suis aussi d&#39;accord)...

Y&#39;a aussi un problème avec les publicitaires (comme justifier une "audience" et négocier les revenus publicitaires sans avoir de chiffres de diffusions "officiels"/nombre d&#39;exemplaires vendus ?!)
C&#39;est le même problème avec les séries TV ici, lost/prison break/etc... : 20% des gens les regardent en différé avec leur enregistreur numérique (dont la moitié zappent les 3 séances de pubs par épisode de 40 minutes/système TiVo pour virer les pubs aussi)
Donc les publicitaires ne veulent pas payer pour cette audience là et utilisent les chiffres du direct...

C&#39;est un débat très large et qui apparait par la nature même des nouvelles façons de consommer l&#39;information et les loisirs - mais il faut s&#39;y attaquer!!? (aucun candidat à la présidentielle n&#39;a de réponse sur ce point?! arf!...)
Y&#39;a bien un moyen de comptabiliser les accès au site et de se payer avec la pub en ligne alors directment - business model différent/complémentaire?!...

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> ais si une formule d&#39;achat au numéro en format PDF ne pourrait pas être envisagée. 
> 
> (...) 
> 
> Cette formule m&#39;intéresse moi dans le cas dans lequel je suis, mais je suis sûr que je ne suis pas le seul que ça pourrait intéresser. Pourrait-on donc envisager de voir le Canard en PDF bientôt ?


Tu as ton souhait exaucé pour  le numéro un !

J&#39;aime le papier,  moi aussi, c&#39;est plus propre que les doigts.

----------


## Jerom

> Bonjour. 
> Tu as ton souhait exaucé pour  le numéro un !
> 
> J&#39;aime le papier,  moi aussi, c&#39;est plus propre que les doigts.


ah oui c&#39;est vrai le numéro1 ! ça fait un peu vitrine mais c&#39;est mieux que rien...

Idée supplémentaire : effectivement pour ne pas cannibaliser les ventes de la version papier : il faudrait sortir le pdf du numéro N-1 (disons no148) quand le numéro N (149) sort en kiosque 15 jours après, non ?!...

Ah mais je viens de voir qu&#39;on peut maintenant s&#39;abonner des US et du Canada !?!   ::w00t::  
(pas possible en dehors de France/Belgique/Suisse/Europe il y a encore quelques mois!)
Quoi et je n&#39;ai pas reçu un email personnalisé pour me prévenir? bon ben c&#39;est réglé en partie comme ça!   :B):  
Merci,à+!

----------


## sativa

> Bon ben je vais lire les zines dispo en ligne en attendant des niouses... http://www.sanqualis.com/mag.php
> (pour pocketPC / PSP / etc...) 
> ...


Merci amigo je ne connaissait pas SANQUALIS.
J&#39;imprime a l&#39;instant le dernier Sanqua horizon 8 et je doit avoué que c&#39;est terriblement bien fait pour un mag gratuit.
Bon j&#39;ai pas encore lu leurs news mais ça a lair de bien poutré.

Sinon CPC en pdf, bien sure que je suis pour, le support papier j&#39;ai une imprimante qui sait le faire  :;):

----------


## Popy

Quoi quoi DRM !! Article payants !!  
et ma main dans ta --Paf--

Je pense que le magazine et le site sont/deviennent complémentaire. 
L’intérêt d&#39;une version PDF n&#39;est pas très flagrante à mon avis non pas pour des raisons de piratage car le lecteur reste le plus souvent accros au papier qui a plein d&#39;avantage comme de se précipiter sur sa boite aux lettres le mercredi, le lire aux toilettes ou sous le parasol avec une bière etc ... 

De plus On peut s&#39;abonner dans pas mal de pays maintenant (sauf erreur de ma part).

Ceci dit pour lancer un autre débats je serais prés a le payer plus cher pour me passer de la pub.. Je dis ça ...

----------


## SSkuLL

> Ceci dit pour lancer un autre débats je serais prés a le payer plus cher pour me passer de la pub.. Je dis ça ...



Sans connaître les chiffres, je ne suis pas sûr que tu acceptes de payer le prix d&#39;un mag "sans pub" ...

----------


## Popy

> Sans connaître les chiffres, je ne suis pas sûr que tu acceptes de payer le prix d&#39;un mag "sans pub" ...


Heu n&#39;en sois pas si sur ! 
Certes je ne pense pas que beaucoup serait prés à faire ce sacrifice et se serait dangereux pour le mag 
Mais pour garder une certaine "tranquillité visuelle" je suis prés a faire ce sacrifice parce que je pense que ce journal le vaut

----------


## Paul Verveine

perso je me fous de la pûb il pourrait même y en avoir plus !

je la lis pas.

----------


## Popy

> perso je me fous de la pûb il pourrait même y en avoir plus !
> 
> je la lis pas.



perso je la lit pas non plus mais ça poulu mon espace visuel 
parce que tu la lises ou pas tu la vois et c&#39;est chiant

----------


## Paul Verveine

mon cerveau a un add-block intégré !

je les vois même plus !


je fais le tri incosciemment et la pub -> poubelle !

----------


## Guls

Pour connaître les chiffres, vous seriez pas prêt à payer le prix  ::):  Promis juré  :mrgreen:

----------


## Nono

> mon cerveau a un add-block intégré !
> 
> je les vois même plus !
> je fais le tri incosciemment et la pub -> poubelle !


Pareil. Enfin je les vois mais ça ne signifie rien pour moi.

----------


## weintraub

Bonjour,

Je relance le sujet du PDF.
Je viens de lire les différents post sur le mag en PDF, et pour ma part, moi aussi j'en suis intéréssé :
1°) parceque l'on est dans une nouvelle ère, ou le format numérique pullule
2°) pourquoi courir au kiosque alors qu'il est si facile de le télécharger de son PC et de le lire sur son écran entre 2 je ne sais koi ;-))
3°) dans un contexte actuelle de préservation de notre environnement, pourquoi ne pas éviter la déforestation (malgré que le recyclage existe, je sais ;-)).

Sinon vive canard PC que je lis depuis le number one et dont l'humour me donne une raison de croire encore dans la liberté de pensée et de rire :-))
Merci aux anciens de joystick (revue que je lisez depuis longtemps) et aux nouveaux de canard PC.
Gloire à ce magazine, mais svp, un effort,essayez de diversifier votre offre en proposant un format numérique, qui satisfera, je pense un grand nombre de personnes, qui vous ne fera pas perdre des ventes vu le nombre de lecteur assidus et protégera en dernier ressort nos générations futurs (futur proche étant donné que je viens de devenir père ;-))

Bises bien baveuses à l'équipe de la rédaction+testeurs+glandeurs (doit bien en avoir dans chaque entreprise qui se respecte) et longue vie à votre magazine.

----------


## Pelomar

D'habitude, je serais pas spécialement pour le PDF, parce que j'adore lire CPC dans mon lit, ou sur mon canapé ou ailleurs.
Et qu'en plus, lire sur un ordinateur, c'est chiant.

Mais bon, dans 4 mois je vais partir à l'étranger pour une assez longue durée, et ca me botterait bien de pouvoir continuer à lire Canard PC.

Aura ton ce PDF, et si oui, quand ?
s'il vous plaît.
Bien sûr.
Restons polis.

----------


## Guest

> D'habitude, je serais pas spécialement pour le PDF, parce que j'adore lire CPC dans mon lit, ou sur mon canapé ou ailleurs.
> Et qu'en plus, lire sur un ordinateur, c'est chiant.
> 
> Mais bon, dans 4 mois je vais partir à l'étranger pour une assez longue durée, et ca me botterait bien de pouvoir continuer à lire Canard PC.
> 
> Aura ton ce PDF, et si oui, quand ?
> s'il vous plaît.
> Bien sûr.
> Restons polis.

----------


## Pelomar

poli...styrène !

Et là j'ai brisé ta vanne bidon  :B):

----------


## Colbaq

> 1°) parceque l'on est dans une nouvelle ère, ou le format numérique pullule


Et parce qu'il pullule faudrait l'adopter... Pour un lecteur de CPC c'est étonnant comme argumentation...




> 2°) pourquoi courir au kiosque alors qu'il est si facile de le télécharger de son PC et de le lire sur son écran entre 2 je ne sais koi ;-))


Flemmasse, au contraire ça pourrait justifier une nouvelle campagne de pub: "lire CPC fait maigrir".




> 3°) dans un contexte actuelle de préservation de notre environnement, pourquoi ne pas éviter la déforestation (malgré que le recyclage existe, je sais ;-)).


D'abord ça m'étonnerait que la déforestation soit dues à l'impression de CPC, je doute qu'il soient responsable de la déforestation en Amazonie ou à Madagascar mais plutôt dans une foret plantée spécialement pour cet usage. Et puis pour le petit nombre de personne qui l'utiliseraient à la place du mag papier ça ne ferait pas une grande différence. Surtout que apparemment c'est des personnes qui ne l'achetent pas, donc ça polluerait plus que maintenant. CQFD.  :B): 

En plus faire des bisous baveux c'est dégueulasse  ::ninja::

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Et puis pour le petit nombre de personne qui l'utiliseraient à la place du mag papier ça ne ferait pas une grande différence.


Et béh, c'est pas avec des raisonnements pareils qu'on est prêt de rentrer dans une société écologique (je sais je détourne la conversation).

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Et béh, c'est pas avec des raisonnements pareils qu'on est prêt de rentrer dans une société écologique (je sais je détourne la conversation).


Encore heureux.

----------


## Jolaventur

le numérique Nafout 

çc'est plus facile à ranger là dessus y'a pas de contestation 

mais c'est supra chiant à lire sur écran et puis mon cpc au plumard c'est un des dernier plaisirs du genre humain

----------


## Pelomar

Mais pensez à ceux qui peuvent pas le lire en vrai  ::cry::

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Encore heureux.


(rien compris)

----------


## GruntGrunt

> (rien compris)


C'est vrai c'était un peu trop concis, sire.
Je disais encore heureux qu'on ne soit pas prêt de rentrer dans une société écologique.
Je développerai pas ici (c'est un peu off-topic), mais pour moi, ça rejoint les "ne fumez pas, ne buvez pas trop, mangez bien, faites du sport".

----------


## Colbaq

> C'est vrai c'était un peu trop concis, sire.
> Je disais encore heureux qu'on ne soit pas prêt de rentrer dans une société écologique.
> Je développerai pas ici (c'est un peu off-topic), mais pour moi, ça rejoint les "ne fumez pas, ne buvez pas trop, mangez bien, faites du sport".


oui mais c'est pas ça une société écologique...

Gynsu2000 -> Et ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'infrastructure nécessaire pour mettre en ligne quelques pdf serait elle aussi consommatrice d'énergie et du fait du peu d'utilisations qu'elle susciterait serait même peut être pire que le système actuel. Mon raisonnement n'est pas anti-écologique, maintenant tu peux toujours dire que c'est faux.
Et puis bon anti-écologique, on doit pas en avoir la même notion de l'écologisme...
Maintenant je serai ravi de partager mon mode de vie par mp avec toi pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


faire un concours de bite

 que tu vois que je suis un écologiste pur et dur  :B):  mais là on enchaîne les message hors sujet alors...

----------


## Murne

Perso ça me brancherais pas du tout, le support papier ça reste quand même bien mieux que de lire un écran. Par contre, si c'est pour lire CPC sur un Amazon Kindle, je suis partant direct.  :B):

----------


## senor bigote

> C'est vrai c'était un peu trop concis, sire.
> Je disais encore heureux qu'on ne soit pas prêt de rentrer dans une société écologique.
> Je développerai pas ici (c'est un peu off-topic), mais pour moi, ça rejoint les "ne fumez pas, ne buvez pas trop, mangez bien, faites du sport".


Mon pauvre ami.

----------


## lanef300

je soutiens GruntGrunt tant dans sa dissertation contre une société écologique, mais surtout dans l'obtention d'un canard n'importe où sur Terre. Ca marche bien pour mon abo au Figaro ou d'autres journaux, et désolé mais à part en France, et quelques coins en Europe, quand je rentre dans un tabac dans un aéroport y'a jamais cpc...Et comme je suis rarement en France, forcément  ::ninja::  
Je le veux mon mag aussi!!

----------


## senor bigote

Je pestais depuis des mois devant la lenteur de decision des membres de la rédaction quant à l´instauration du PDF en ligne, mais venant d´apprendre que GruntGrunt et Lanef300 sont pour, je suis contre.

Rectification: Je viens de m´apercevoir que Colbaq est contre, je retourne immédiatement dans le camp des pour.

----------


## lanef300

Oui mais non?  ::ninja::

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Je pestais depuis des mois devant la lenteur de decision des membres de la rédaction quant à l´instauration du PDF en ligne, mais venant d´apprendre que GruntGrunt et Lanef300 sont pour, je suis contre.
> 
> Rectification: Je viens de m´apercevoir que Colbaq est contre, je retourne immédiatement dans le camp des pour.


Vous noterez que mes deux seules interventions dans ce topic ne concernent absolument pas le PDF... Donc j'interdis a bigote de dire que je suis pour, vu que je n'ai pas donné mon avis.

----------


## senor bigote

> Vous noterez que mes deux seules interventions dans ce topic ne concernent absolument pas le PDF... Donc j'interdis a bigote de dire que je suis pour, vu que je n'ai pas donné mon avis.


en fait, je m'en branle de ton avis, c' est ta position anti ecologique qui m' a interpellé.

----------


## Pangloss

L'écologie oui. La reprise sans réflexion de mantra pseudo écologique "vu à la télé", non.


Le PDF, ca peux être une bonne idée. Mais je crois que la rédaction adéja répondu non. Et quoi qu'il en soit, je suis abonné. Donc le PDF...

----------


## Zepolak

Avez-vous eu la curiosité de taper Canard PC dans Google ?

Dans la version US de Google, y a 2 liens torrent sur la première page, dans la version FR, un lien rapidshare sur la première page.

Malgré le fait d'être abonné (mais de le recevoir en France donc ne pas pouvoir le lire), j'ai pas cliqué dessus, mais ce que je veux pointer du doigts, c'est que je pense que si des gens veulent le pirater, ils peuvent déjà le faire.

Après, je me trompe peut-être : y a une différence entre
 - un type scanne toutes les pages, les fournis au reste du monde en prenant des risques
 - des types fournissent le pdf gentiment créé par la rédac et le diffuse plus rapidement/facilement

Maintenant, pour les numéros un peu anciens...

Je veux dire, c'est pas pour coller au plus près de l'actu, le canard, c'est pour me détendre. M'en fous d'avoir un mois de retard... Mais là, je peux rien lire du tout  ::|:

----------


## senor bigote

> L'écologie oui. La reprise sans réflexion de mantra pseudo écologique "vu à la télé", non.
> 
> 
> Le PDF, ca peux être une bonne idée. Mais je crois que la rédaction adéja répondu non. Et quoi qu'il en soit, je suis abonné. Donc le PDF...


Que l' ecologie soit a la mode, c'est un mal pour un bien. Moi non plus je n' aime pas les connards branchés qui soudain ont la fibre ecologique qui leur pousse sur le front, ou les petites mesures bidons qui culpabilisent les consommateurs sans viser les veritables fautifs, mais mieux vaut en parler mal que pas en parler du tout.

Ici, au Perou, un petrolier vient de chier des milliers de litres de mazout sur les cotes, les plages sont desormais mer morte, dans une indifference et complaisance totale des politiques et médias. 

Mais revenons a nos topics, qu'on mette ces foutus PDF en ligne une bonne fois pour toutes, pitié, ici je ne trouve que Tilt et Gen4.

----------


## Pangloss

En parler mal mais en parler, ça fait aussi que pas mal de gens (dont moi) se braquent.

On nous parle du Co2 des voitures, mais pas de la marée noire que tu évoque. On place une écotaxe sur les voiture, mais elle ne prend pas en compte les éléments polluants, conduisant les diesels à être classés comme les voitures les plus propres. On veut supprimer le nucléaire qui fait peur, mais ça forcerait à rouvrir des usines à charbon. 

Merde, même le tri des ordures dont on me chie une pendule dans mon immeuble est idiot : les éboueurs passent et ramassent les deux poubelles dans le même camion.

En parler? oui. Mais faut en parler intelligemment, sinon on a l'air con.

Zepolak : t'es sérieux pour les torrent? Mais c'est de la folie! sont cons.

----------


## senor bigote

> Avez-vous eu la curiosité de taper Canard PC dans Google ?
> 
> Dans la version US de Google, y a 2 liens torrent sur la première page, dans la version FR, un lien rapidshare sur la première page.


C´est un scandale!
(oui, c´est un scandale, je ne trouve pas les liens en FR dont tu parles)

----------


## jakseth

Je me permets de relancer le sujet car etant ancien abonne au Japon (maintenant  je suis a Hong Kong), j ai simplement autre chose a faire que de payer 126 euros pour un an d abonnement avec le taux de l euro actuel. Parcontre, j adore toujours autant votre mag et vous pouvez pas savoir comme je me fait chie a arpenter les kiosques a l aeroport Charles de Gaules a la recherche de votre Canard Graal.

Pourquoi ne pas faire une version protegee par mot de passe comme le fait l equipe? Ou developer une application de lecture proprietaire a installer directement sur son ordinateur? http://www.zmags.com/ ,http://www.ebookcreator.net proposent des choses ds ce sens (ou lecture online)

Il y aussi aussi la solution de www.lekiosque.fr qui proposent des mag online selon une technologie proprietaire.

Pour ma part je lis chaque semaine le courrier international sur mon iphone en PDF et je pense que c est l avenir...

En tout cas des que vous avez une offre prevenez moi. je m abonne direct.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Pour ma part je lis chaque semaine le courrier international sur mon *iphone* en PDF et je pense que c est l avenir...


Tu avais un bon argumentaire, tu l'as plombé en un mot. C'est dommage...

----------


## UltimPingouin

je me joins aussi à vous pour ce qui est de l'obtention par voie numérique, je vis en ce moment à l'autre bout du monde, et c'est un peu compliqué de lire le mag...

----------


## waxk0

A ce sujet, et pour compléter un peu ce qui a été dit au dessus, il existe un site apparemment très bien : http://www.pressenumerique.com 


Le site utilise ce qu'ils appellent le "web oriented book" dit wobook, qui à ce que j'ai lu, est vraiment adapté à la lecture sur son ordinateur. En tout cas, moins chiant que les PDF avec les zooms/dezooms qui pète les nyeux.

Avantage conséquent : on peut acheter le magazine moins cher qu'en kiosque.

Défaut (ou pas) : Il est impossible de télécharger le magazine sur son ordinateur, il faut donc être forcément connecté au net pour consulter son magazine. En revanche, il n'y a aucune limitation de durée de ce côté. Une fois acheté, on peut toujours revenir n'importe quand pour "feuilleter" son mag.

C'est une alternative qui semble être intéressante pour les gens qui ne peuvent pas acheter le mag' papier, ou qui préfèreraient sa version numérique.

----------


## gripoil

Argh j'ai horreur de cette ere tout numérique ... Putain de merde je sens que le papier va me manquer!
Déjà tous les trucs electroniques a la con pour lire son journal sur un truc minuscule de la taille d'un timbre, ça pollue sa mere! Et utiliser du papier c'est nécéssaire, voir indispensable. Si on consomme plus de papier, ça m'étonnerai que le bois aura un avenir dans le bois de chauffage vu comment tout le monde s'en branle.

Ensuite faut pas se leurer y'a des gros tas de gros cons de partout pret a hacker la chose d'une maniere ou d'une autre... Alors meme si c'est des gros cons qui l'auraient pas acheté, bah ça me foutrait les glandes qu'ils lisent CPC.

Alors bon c'est dommage pour tous les difficultés énumérées au dessus, mais par pitié le prétexte de sauver des arbres et du XXIe siècle, c'est plus possible!

edit: Et puis bon les solutions anti piratages c'est casse couille et c'est pas efficace, les gens crackers le savent et les acheteurs aussi...

----------


## Zepolak

> Zepolak : t'es sérieux pour les torrent? Mais c'est de la folie! sont cons.


C'était en tout cas vrai y a 20 jours.

Pour l'argumentaire de gripoil, on peut m'expliquer ? Pas compris (hormis le fait que si des pirates veulent pirater, ils le feront ; je vois mal comment empêcher les print screen par exemple).

Et......... Nan mais je pige pas l'argument "utiliser du papier c'est nécessaire parce que sinon le bois a aucun avenir"  ::o: 

"Utilisez pas le pétrole parce que sinon le charbon a aucun avenir !!!!!!!"

 ::mellow::

----------


## gripoil

Rien a voir ... Ne pas utiliser du papier c'est pas sauver des arbres... Ca a jamais été mauvais écologiquement d'utiliser du papier... C'est juste une idée reçue a la con. Les forêts françaises sont sont exploitées, et le bois c'est une ressource qui pourrait être parfaitement exploitée. Enfin bon j'vais pas faire un n'ieme post sur ça, c'est pas la premiere fois que j'explique. En tous cas les factures vertes des operateurs telephonique et tout le tsoin tsoin c'est honteux. Ils vous appellent, vous disent "Voulez vous passez facture ecolo ?" "Non j'ai besoin de la paperasse pour mes comptes" "Bah vous pouvez toujours les imprimer!"
VA TE PENDRE!

En quelques recherches sur google:
wwf
wwf aussi
France bois foret

Ca n'a rien a voir, mais j'aimerais bien que toutes ces décisions d'économie de papier ne soit plus un pretexte ecologique de merde. Y'a du papier gaspillé de partout, c'est pas les journaux et les bouquins qui en sont responsable... et même avec le gaspillage la menace est loooooin!!!

----------


## Zepolak

Mais...

Je vois toujours pas le rapport...

* Si je veux un Canard PC en numérique c'est pas pour sauver des arbres !!
*J'en ai rien à braire des arbres ! (Ou plutôt, je suis sensiblement du même avis que toi sur le sujet... "Oh, le joli argument à la con "choisissez de recevoir votre facture par e-mail ! Vous sauverez des arbres", mais bien sûr... Vous payez plus les frais d'envoi et moi je gagne quoi ? ") Mais y a pas de rapport avec la choucroute !

----------


## flibulin bulard

si c'est pour avoir un PDF DRMisé, non merci.
Et puis je préfère le bon vieux papier, moins de temps je passe devant un écran, mieux je me porte!

----------


## gripoil

> Mais...
> 
> Je vois toujours pas le rapport...
> 
> * Si je veux un Canard PC en numérique c'est pas pour sauver des arbres !!
> *J'en ai rien à braire des arbres ! (Ou plutôt, je suis sensiblement du même avis que toi sur le sujet... "Oh, le joli argument à la con "choisissez de recevoir votre facture par e-mail ! Vous sauverez des arbres", mais bien sûr... Vous payez plus les frais d'envoi et moi je gagne quoi ? ") Mais y a pas de rapport avec la choucroute !


Oui voilà dans ce cas là oui.
Je voulais juste dire que ça me saoule de voir ça de partout alors que c'est faux. Et que si c'est pour dire a coté que c'est mieux sur un lecteur portable, c'est encore pire...
Enfin voilà on va pas s'attarder sur ça  ::P:

----------


## Dreadk

Je me permet d'ajouter un maigre grain de sable à cette conversation.

Contrairement à ceux que j'ai pu lire (en diagonale), une version informatisée de CanardPC m'intéresserait particulièrement pour "l'archivage" du dit Saint Graal des magazines vidéo ludique.

Alors certes, je lis mon Canard pénard dans le métro parce que je le vaux bien. Mais, lorsque j'ai envie de me rafraichir la mémoire sur certains jeux sortis il y a déjà plusieurs mois, je serais ravis de consulter le site web de CanardPC.

Oui oui, je me vois déjà cliquant sur "Vieux numéros qui sente le lapin moisi", entrant mon login et mot de passe d'abonné et reluquer tranquillement ses formes excitantes (je parle bien du Carnard).

Je suis conscient que le PDF ce retrouverait bien trop facilement aux 4 coins du web, mais j'ai aperçu un système pas trop mal fichu utilisant flash. Alors ok, il y aura toujours des forcenés pour faire de l'imprime écran. Mais sincèrement, cela représente-t-il un véritable manque à gagner ? Et face au bonheur, oh combien illimité, procuré à vos abonnés cela n'en vaudrait-il pas la peine ?!

Merci merci merci, c'est bientôt noël faite un geste.

Exemple flash : http://tinyurl.com/2fo4e4

----------


## Pelomar

Pas con Dreadk.
Au pire, ne les publier sur le net qu'un mois après sa sortie en magasin.

Même si ca vous fout en l'air mon objectif, qui était de pouvoir lire Canard PC à l'étranger.

----------


## Zepolak

> Même si ca vous fout en l'air mon objectif, qui était de pouvoir lire Canard PC à l'étranger.


Bah... Avec 1 mois ou 2 de retard... ? Certes, l'info n'est plus super fraîche, mais est-ce vraiment uniquement pour l'info qu'on lit la chose ? Hmmm ? Nous qui sommes relativement habitués à la récupérer sur le net ?
Je me demande...
[Ou plutôt, j'ai un avis ferme là dessus  :^_^: ]

M'enfin du coup, on peut malheureusement retourner l'argument dans l'autre sens : ça ferait peut-être beaucoup de lecteurs acheteurs qui n'achèterait plus, parce que c'est pas l'info qui les intéresse mais la dose d'humour.

Je sais pas. Ptêtre faire un test d'un ou deux mois et voir les conséquences sur l'évolution des ventes ?

----------


## mdh

Pour revenir sur le gros PDF !

Pour info, j'ai reçu au boulot un lien pdf du 01 informatique auquel nous sommes abonnés. Je l'ouvre depuis ubuntu sans la 'daube rider' donc je suppose qu'il n'est pas dreumisé...bon, certes, soit, en effet, on ne parle pas du même tirage que cpc, la pub, le groupe et tout ça...
J'ai reçu le mag dans la foulée ; c'est un service en plus. Biensûr, il est probable que l'on retrouve le mag sur les réseau P2P and co.
Est-ce que les lecteurs CPC le feraient ?

Voilà, c'était juste pour faire avancer le Shmilil..euh..shnmibili...euh....le chshiiimmmiblik....euh...

----------


## El Gringo

> Est-ce que les lecteurs CPC le feraient ?


Ben par expérience et sans même avoir besoin d'une version pdf on peut déjà te dire que oui. Après je ne sais pas si les choses ont changé pour les pdf, je ne sais même pas où elles en étaient, en tout cas c'est pas moi qui décide...

----------


## Ash

> J'ai reçu le mag dans la foulée ; c'est un service en plus. Biensûr, il est probable que l'on retrouve le mag sur les réseau P2P and co.


J'ai déjà vu CPC sur les réseaux p2p (oui, le loup est parmis nous), alors ça ne change pas grand chose je pense.

----------


## belreinuem

Pour ma part résidant a l'étrranger, bien sur que je suis pour. A vrai dire PDF, mag en ligne consultable seulement en ligne, autre, .... je m'en pete un peu de la formule. Ce que j'aimerais par contre c'est pouvoir le lire numériquement.




> J'ai déjà vu CPC sur les réseaux p2p (oui, le loup est parmis nous), alors ça ne change pas grand chose je pense.


j'avoue que je suis interpellé, il faut vraiment avoir une vie de merde pour passer du temps a scanner un mag papier et le foutre a dispositon sur des réseaux p2p.
En plus, je me suis toujours demandé l'interet de la manipulation.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Le mec se fait peut-être ses archives PDF pour lui à la base :/

----------


## NitroG42

> Pour ma part résidant a l'étrranger, bien sur que je suis pour. A vrai dire PDF, mag en ligne consultable seulement en ligne, autre, .... je m'en pete un peu de la formule. Ce que j'aimerais par contre c'est pouvoir le lire numériquement.
> 
> 
> 
> j'avoue que je suis interpellé, il faut vraiment avoir une vie de merde pour passer du temps a scanner un mag papier et le foutre a dispositon sur des réseaux p2p.
> En plus, je me suis toujours demandé l'interet de la manipulation.


le pire, c'est que j'ai déjà vu des livres entier comme ca.
Effectivement, je trouve ca assez incroyable de passer 3 4 heure rien que pour ca, à faire toujours la même chose, perso je pourrais pas.

----------


## Erokh

y'a plein de trucs comme ça. IL me semble que pour les mangas, les mecs se font même chier à faire une traduction et à photoshoper le tout... oui, ils font le boulot d'un éditeur, quoi...

----------


## Ash_Crow

Non en général les traductions faites par les éditeurs officiels ne sont pas bourrées de fautes d'orthographe, ni faites sur des scans pourris.

----------


## Erokh

ah bein ils le font moins bien, c'est sûr, mais ils le font quand même  ::P: 

quoiqu'en fait j'en sais rien: j'ai jamais lu de scan. Je sais juste que ça existe

----------


## kermoco

Alu...

Moi, j'essaye de vendre Canard PC dans mon kiosque.
Je le mets en frontal bien visible, mais ça part pas pour l'instant.
Il faut persévérer, la presse ça ne marche bien qu'en papier ! 
Mais il faut un peu des sous en pub quand on est petit (et oui, ça coûte de les sous lapub...)

Et je vous aime bien qd même, votre canard sent le bon

----------


## O.Boulon

Cimer, on laisse Gringo dormir dedans avant l'envoi aux NMPP.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Alu...
> 
> Moi, j'essaye de vendre Canard PC dans mon kiosque.
> Je le mets en frontal bien visible, mais ça part pas pour l'instant.
> Il faut persévérer, la presse ça ne marche bien qu'en papier ! 
> Mais il faut un peu des sous en pub quand on est petit (et oui, ça coûte de les sous lapub...)
> 
> Et je vous aime bien qd même, votre canard sent le bon


moi je propose que chaque personne qui vient acheter un autre journal sur les jeux vidéo, tu lui offre canard PC,j'ai fais ça a 3 potes militaires ben depuis ils vont prendre canard pc 

(y'en a un qui a repris un truc futur presse je te l'ai envoyé faire 1 parcourt du combattant il recommencera plus)

----------


## El Gringo

> moi je propose que chaque personne qui vient acheter un autre journal sur les jeux vidéo, tu lui offre canard PC,j'ai fais ça a 3 potes militaires ben depuis ils vont prendre canard pc



C'est un commerçant hein, pas un attaché de presse. Même si ça sera plus clair quand il aura posté un deuxième message...

----------


## Faster

Si CPC envahit le Kindle d'Amazon alors les lapins roses vont conquérir le monde  ::rolleyes:: 

Des PDF avec DRM j'y crois pas trop >_<

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Mais qu'en est il des anciens numéros, à un moment il était question de les avoir sur le site non ?

----------


## Gynsu2000

Un article intéressant montrant bien que les livres en PDF ça se vend: http://immateriel.wordpress.com/2008...df-ca-se-vend/

----------


## O.Boulon

Les "livres". Pas les magazines
Un livre, ce n'est pas daté dans le temps, enfin pas autant qu'un magazine, surtout un bimensuel.




> Mais qu'en est il des anciens numéros, à un moment il était question de les avoir sur le site non ?


Oui, ça arrive...
On a trouvé un pauvre gars pour s'acquitter de cette horrible tâche.

----------


## Gynsu2000

Et? Il existe bien des dizaines de magazines en PDF trouvables sur le net. Sans compter les quotidiens (qui sont encore plus périssable  ::P: ) et pas des moindres.

Pourquoi ne pas tenter l'expérience de la vente au numéro pour ensuite proposer un abonnement si l'expérience s'avère concluante?
L'investissement initial n'est pas si élevé que ça.

----------


## Galactica

Canard PC sur pdf, je pense que ce serait plus envisageable pour les vieux numéros (au-delà de 3 mois).

----------


## yaka

y a relay qui propose un kiosque numerique,
je sais pas si ca marche trop leur truc mais comme quoi des boites essayent de s'y mettre
J'ai surtout tendance a lire quand je suis dans les transports ou dans le train, alors lire des magazines en numerique, perso, je trouve ca bof aussi, sauf bien sur pour d'anciens numeros, la ca peut etre sympa (j'ai de caisses de pleins de magazines que je passe mon temps a tenter de trier chez mes parents, une horreur)

----------


## Gynsu2000

> y a relay qui propose un kiosque numerique


Qui vend les PDF au même prix que le support papier. Quelle bande d'idiots.

----------


## Fragginfrog

Au risque de remonter un vieux sujet moisi (si,si) je suis parmi les oublies de CPC, je suis un peu en zone blanche de l'envoi de CPC, en no man's land du Canard (laqué), a Hong Kong. 

Bien sur, je pourrai m'abonner pour recevoir CPC a la maison (ah mon dieu que l'excitation d'aller au Kiosque acheter mon CPC me manque, je me suis rabatu sur Edge, mais les britons, ils ont pas de lapin et ca ca fait la difference). Je lis l'Equipe en PDF, Midol en PDF, je trouve meme du fromage et du pain Poilane (du vrai pas des images erotiques de fromage en petite tenue en PDF), mais pas mon CPC! 

Bien sur moi aussi je prefererai la version papier qui colle aux doigts et rend les mains sales (surtout quand je mange en le lisant...); me marrer dans le train en le lisant (enfin ici je prends le bus) et voir mes voisins essayer de lire par dessus mon épaule, mais ici, impossible donc si je pouvais avoir mon CPC en PDF (frais, pas avec deux semaines d'age) je serai bien content!


Allez; soyez sympas; pensez a ceux qui sont loins crevindieu!!  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Au risque de remonter un vieux sujet moisi (si,si) je suis parmi les oublies de CPC, je suis un peu en zone blanche de l'envoi de CPC, en no man's land du Canard (laqué), a Hong Kong. 
> 
> Bien sur, je pourrai m'abonner pour recevoir CPC a la maison (ah mon dieu que l'excitation d'aller au Kiosque acheter mon CPC me manque, je me suis rabatu sur Edge, mais les britons, ils ont pas de lapin et ca ca fait la difference). Je lis l'Equipe en PDF, Midol en PDF, je trouve meme du fromage et du pain Poilane (du vrai pas des images erotiques de fromage en petite tenue en PDF), mais pas mon CPC! 
> 
> Bien sur moi aussi je prefererai la version papier qui colle aux doigts et rend les mains sales (surtout quand je mange en le lisant...); me marrer dans le train en le lisant (enfin ici je prends le bus) et voir mes voisins essayer de lire par dessus mon épaule, mais ici, impossible donc si je pouvais avoir mon CPC en PDF (frais, pas avec deux semaines d'age) je serai bien content!
> 
> 
> Allez; soyez sympas; pensez a ceux qui sont loins crevindieu!!


Désolé l'association des mères de familles hong-Kongaise à porté plainter pour ateintes aux bonnes mœurs.
Hong-Kong restera donc un No Man's Land

----------


## Darkfire8

En parlant de pdf, en me baladant sur des site web peu fréquentables de méchants pirates toussa, j'ai eu la surprise d'y voir le dernier Canard PC en téléchargement... 
Le début de la fin? ::(:

----------


## Anonyme871

> En parlant de pdf, en me baladant sur des site web peu fréquentables de méchants pirates toussa, j'ai eu la surprise d'y voir le dernier Canard PC en téléchargement... 
> Le début de la fin?


 ::o: 
MP à Boulon ou autre loustic pour ça.

----------


## axx

Désolé de pas lire tout le sujet et de répondre d'un coup, mais je tente de répondre au sujet en général:
Sur www.feedbooks.com c'est possible de générer des pdf custom (oui oui, comme les voitures de nos amis nordistes) ou des formats propres au Kindle, eReader, iRex, etc. à partir de flux RSS. Donc à partir du flux RSS de CPC on peut obtenir de quoi lire sur son génial écran en encre électronique.
Oui, classe.

----------


## Anal Logique

ptin ça ça déboite du pangolin roti !
Je te remercie ça race !  :;):

----------


## Dekans

Publication au format PDF avec 2 semaines de retard c'est pas possible ?
Comme ça ca fait un numéro de retard, pour avoir le dernier il faut donner des sous à la rédac'.
Pour les expatriés/sdf ça serait un moindre mal

----------


## Euklif

2 semaines? Ca fait court.
A la limite, 2 mois, qu'il ne soit pas trop tentant d'attendre pour ne rien débourser.

----------


## Anal Logique

Ou alors un "abonnement net" ou on aurait un login et pass tous les mois pour aller lire son canard sur le site dans une interface genre goreadgreen.com

----------


## Pelomar

Laissez tomber les gars, ca été abandonné.

----------


## Fracanus

Au risque de me faire accuser de vilain pas beau je dirai que les versions pdf de cpc existent et qu'elles sont parfois dispos avant la version papier. Je préfère payer qu'utiliser ces torches culs estampillés Adobe mais quand CPC sera dispo au Venezuela, Chavez aura fait une sextape avec Bush. <= je risque ma vie en écrivant ça imaginez a quel point je suis impliqué dans le topic !

----------


## Mastaba

> Non en général les traductions faites par les éditeurs officiels ne sont pas bourrées de fautes d'orthographe, ni faites sur des scans pourris.


Et c' est censuré aussi parfois.

Ca serait intéressant d' un point de vue archivage d' avoir les versions numériques en retard mais sans DRM et gratuitement (pas forçément en PDF, un rar avec des jpg/png dedans lisible avec cdisplayex est aussi bien)

Pour le piratage, ou est le probléme puisque ceux qui préfèrent le papier pour des raisons évidentes devront forçément l' acheter. 
Même le meilleur tabletPC existant est plus lourd/consommateur de courant/couteux/fragile/moins ergonomique qu' une version papier, faudrait un ebook reader couleur souple et léger pour vraiment commencer à avoir une alternative, on pourrait espérer quelquechose de pas trop trop mal avec la techno actuelle quand on voit les netbooks tactiles genre le M912 de Gigabyte ou le T91 de Asus, tabletPC tactiles et relativement leger et souples d' utilisation mais avec des ecrans de seulement 8.9".
Ou mieux le XO2 ou ca.

En fait comme pour les BDs, c' est piraté seulement par les gens qui acceptent de lire sur un écran, et tant qu' y aura pas de réelles alternatives au niveau ebook reader y a pas non plus de réelle concurrence comme pour les films et les jeux qui demandent de toute facon du matos pour être utilisés.

D' autant plus que ceux qui accepteraient de lire un mag téléchargé sur leur PC ont forçément accès à internet et du même coups à tout un tas de news & articles plus récents et varié ne serait-ce que sur le site même de CPC.
(Un comble quand même d' avoir un magazine qui se retrouve scanné, téléchargé et lu sur un PC connecté au net.)

Apres on pourra toujours scanner le mag et faire des torrents\rapidshare, ca change rien sauf qu' ils seraient dispo gratuitement apres un certain delai, ce qui réduirait l' intérêt de se faire chier à scanner un truc régulièrement pour une "exclusivité" temporaire d' un truc déjà périssable à la base...
La seule raison qui irait à l' encontre de la mise en ligne des vieux numéros serait que les gens achetent le mag uniquement pour les dessins de Couly et l' ambiance CPC et pas du tout pour le contenu, ce qui même si ca fait effectivement une grande partie de l' attrait de CPC, fait un peu beaucoup pour justifier une telle protection et empêcher la mise en ligne par peur du piratage.





> D'abord ça m'étonnerait que la déforestation soit dues à l'impression de CPC, je doute qu'il soient responsable de la déforestation en Amazonie ou à Madagascar mais plutôt dans une foret plantée spécialement pour cet usage.


Le problème etant d' utiliser le bois de cette forêt et pas celui de l' autre, ce qui est pas forcement toujours le cas...

----------


## CapPaddy

Nan mais euh, et la rentabilité dans tout ça ? Ca va pas se faire tout seul votre système de pdf. D'autant que question piratage, c'est un super risqué. Surtout pour un magazine qui ne se vend pas tous les matins à plusieurs centaines de milliers d'exemplaires.

Pour des journaux comme lemonde.fr, ok, j'veux bien comprendre. Y'a de la demande, ça doit leur rapporter (un peu). 

Pour CPC, se faire chier à faire tout ce boulot pour quelques clampins. Ben ouais, faut pas se leurrer, je pense que pour l'instant, ce boulot n'est financièrement pas justifié.

Par contre, des magazines en pdf, ça se lit très bien. Mais c'est plus un magazine après, car c'est un peu comme lire des articles d'un site en gros. Un magazine, ça reste du papier. Sinon, ça sert à rien, autant lire un site.

----------


## Mastaba

Pour le piratage.
Lire un scan d' un mag périmé sur un PC qui pourrait tout aussi bien afficher des articles récents, quel intérêt ? Comme tu dis l' intérêt principal d' un mag papier, c' est le papier.
Si ca sort avec du retard, même six mois, ca permettrait d' avoir une archive et de pouvoir rechercher des trucs genre une news/recette/test/.. sans remuer des caisses de mags pas forçément classés.
C'est un service dont l' accès pourrait être donné aux abonnés si tu veux vraiment une limitation supplémentaire (même si rien n' empêche ensuite qu' on retrouve les fichiers partout)

Pour le boulot, est-ce que ca serait pas possible d' avoir une version électronique directement, au lieu de passer par l' impression et le scan ?
Y a bien un moment avant l' impression où le mag est sous forme de fichier qu' on pourrait façilement convertir non ?

Evidemment faut pas que ca demande trop de boulot non plus si les versions électroniques ne sont pas vendues et restent un bonus gratuit.

Pour une version vendue qui sort en même temps que le papier, pour les gens qui veulent le lire dans les pays du tier monde, suffirait d' une protection suffisamment chiante pour rendre le piratage trop lourdingue pour valoir le coups (et si on peut avoir accès à la version sans DRM gratuitement un certain temps àprès ca détruit encore plus l' intérêt de le pirater le jour de la sortie, que ce soit pour les versions électroniques ou les scans de la version papier)
Pas besoin d' une protection infaillible quand il suffit de scanner la version papier, suffit que ca soit au moins aussi chiant à faire que le scan.

----------


## CapPaddy

Normallement, les vieux articles/tests doivent être publiés sur le site. Normallement  :^_^:

----------


## Skouatteur

L'intérêt du pdf est nul, tu peux pas emballer tes épluchures de patates avec après lecture.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Jorkens

Heu perso, pour résider actuellement en Irlande, j'avoue que le PDF y en à paraître le bien quand même. Je suis adepte du format papier (je pousse même le vice jusqu'à renifler les vieux livres avant de les ouvrir pendant une bonne minute), mais quand t'as le  choix entre lire sur un écran ou pas lire du tout parce que pas vendu là où tu es, faut quand même avouer que le choix est vite fait.

----------


## Athmos

> [...] (je pousse même le vice jusqu'à renifler les vieux livres avant de les ouvrir pendant une bonne minute) [...]


Vu comme je trouve ça long une minute, surtout quand je me brosse les dents, rien que de t'imaginer sniffant ton bouquin (je te vois tourner autour en grognant, en même temps), je suis hilare huhu  ::): 

Même si j'aime bien l'odeur des bouquins aussi.

----------


## Dark Fread

Personnellement si je veux lire un test sur mon écran, j'irai plutôt sur jeuxvideo.com que choper un CPC en PDF. 


Hummm quoique non, mauvais exemple  ::o:

----------


## Jorkens

> Vu comme je trouve ça long une minute, surtout quand je me brosse les dents, rien que de t'imaginer sniffant ton bouquin (je te vois tourner autour en grognant, en même temps), je suis hilare huhu


Rhaa c'est parce que t'as pas fais bouqoenologie. T'as plein de fumet dans un bouquin: l'odeur quand tu arrives, quand tu le rapproche, la couverture, la tranche, ou quand tu tournes les pages. Quand ça sent bon, ça sent comme un bon cigare, mais personnellement j'ai moins l'habitude d'en côtoyer (je suis un salaud de pauvre), alors je me rattrape du coup  :Cigare: 

Pis pour la dégustation, il y a différentes écoles : certains avalent les pages, mais en général vaut mieux les recracher, sinon t'es trop vite plein. Ou à la limite avec une sauce aux morilles, ou une gelée de groseille (et le bouquet garni nom de Lui de bordel de Lui bande d'imbéciles, oubliez-pas le bouquet garni...)

Bon sinon pour en revenir au PDF, il est clair que perso, je vis à l'étranger et ne peux avoir mon Canard (enfin mes Canards pour être plus exact...) que lors de mes brèves excursions trop espacées, donc même avec 2 ou 3 mois de retard si vous voulez, je veux bien raquer un peu pour avoir plus que trois numéros sur un an. Perso en fait, j'achète pas quinze jeu par mois, donc les tests me sont pas forcément utiles, mais lawache! Ce que ça fait du bien un mag bien écrit, qui est sérieux sans se monter la tête, un mag sympa et bien écrit quoi, pertinent. Même dans les autres types de presse, je retrouve pas ce ton là.

S'il vous plaît, un petit geste pour les expats'... ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

> Rhaa c'est parce que t'as pas fais bouqoenologie. T'as plein de fumet dans un bouquin: l'odeur quand tu arrives, quand tu le rapproche, la couverture, la tranche, ou quand tu tournes les pages. Quand ça sent bon, ça sent comme un bon cigare, mais personnellement j'ai moins l'habitude d'en côtoyer (je suis un salaud de pauvre), alors je me rattrape du coup


Han, moi aussi je sniffe des trucs insolites ! Pas de la coke hein (vraiment) mais y'a des magazines bien marrants tellement ils puent quand ils sont neufs, des jeux aux odeurs bizarres aussi... Par contre autant je suis en tête de la course au cancer, autant les paquets de clopes neufs puent grave l'amoniaque des fois c'est atroces... Bref je m'égare et ça n'a aucun intérêt.




> je veux bien raquer un peu pour avoir plus que trois numéros sur un an.
> S'il vous plaît, un petit geste pour les expats'...


On permet aux expats de nous lire partout sur le globe, par contre c'est pas qu'un peu qu'il faut raquer... Le surcout dépend des pays, si tu veux savoir à combien ça te reviendrait envoie un mail à casque logé à canardpc.com, il se fera un plaisir de t'envoyer le devis quand il rentrera de vacances.
Merci pour les compliments sinon, et pour les PDF ça se fera probablement un jour, mais pas de sitôt.

----------


## Jérémie

À noter que le pdf c'est zéro travail supplémentaire, vu que c'est un pdf qui est envoyé à l'imprimeur. Il faut juste le sauvegarder avec des options différentes (96dpi au lieu de 300, en rgb, images jpeg un peu compressées, et sans les marges de fond perdu), c'est uniquement quelques cases à cocher dans le panneau de sauvegarde.

Quand au piratage... CPC n'arrête pas de nous dire (avec raison) que les protection des jeux vidéo ça sert à rien à part emmerder les acheteurs respectueux. En quoi le mag est différent d'un World of Goo (dans le pire des cas) ? Y aurait-il vraiment un manque à gagner ?

----------


## Lissyx

Perso, à un tarif raisonnable, je suis même prêt à le payer en PDF (si y'a pas de DRM, sinon, même pas en rêve).

----------


## Jerom

L'abonnement depuis l'étranger marche pas trop mal.
C'est mieux que rien (même si un peu cher).

Autre piste à explorer, même si je ne vois pas Presse Non-Stop rejoindre le giron Lagardère (mais sait-on jamais, un accord gagnant-gagant!?) : Relay.com et abonnement illimité 'WWF' par exemple pour 17€ par mois. (Le reader est équivalent au pdf. Sauvons les pandas.)

Edit: ils ont même un reader iPhone maintenant! Ca a l'air pas mal...
(Enfin quand j'aurais un iPhone  ::P: )

La société qui fait le Reader (DRMs of course) peut aussi proposer un accord au cas par cas je pense (sans passer par Relay, il y a aussi des abonnements 3Suisses et autres je crois) donc pourquoi pas CanardPC / à l'essai ?...
(Prix abonnements classiques.)

----------


## Mastaba

Avec un plugin CPC en odorama, y a déjà des périphériques je crois.

----------


## Jerom

Allez un déterrage de topic pour relancer le débat...

L'expérience relay.fr n'a pas rapporté beaucoup apparemment pour le Hors-Série Hardware, mais ça a peut-être permis de vous faire connaître auprès de plus de lecteurs?! (Et de par le monde.)
Expérience à renouveler de temps en temps avec un Hors-Série? (MMO, Hardware, Console, pour permettre plus de volume de vente sur les autres numéros par la suite! /voir si il y a bien un lien de causalité ou pas?)

...En attendant les Kindles et autres Sony readers qui permettront peut-être d'avoir de la presse en numérique enfin?! (et même si ça ne remplacera jamais le support papier / cf. interview de Jacques Attali sur fnac.com)

Autre bonne idée de relay.fr : le lecteur sur iPhone (même si je n'ai jamais essayé/je ne sais pas trop ce que ça vaut niveau confort d'utilisation, zoom in/out, format paysage, etc...) !
>> Est-ce que ce serait possible d'avoir une application iphone CanardPC pour lire son Canard pour les abonnés(login/password)? 
Et ainsi contrôler la chaine de diffusion/crypter les images pour éviter les piratins, et simplement proposer une option de ne pas recevoir la version papier pour les abonnés expats avec des frais d'envoi trop élevés et ainsi limiter les émissions de gaz (à effet de serre, hein!)... <EcoloMan is back!>  ::): 

Ne me remerciez pas, c'est tout naturel! (Un an d'abonnement suffira... Comment ça, faut que je développe l'appli iphone maintenant? Argh, on va jamais y arriver...)  ::P: 
...Pour l'odorama on va s'abstenir par contre! (Avec les histoires de slips, 700g au khebab du coin et tout ça... lol)

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Et merci de ne plus jamais nous parler de CanardPC en PDF.

Tous les numéros parus sur Relay.fr ont été balancé sur les réseaux pirates avant même de sortir en kiosque et le système ne fait gagner d'argent qu'à Relay.fr puisque si la personne qui nous lit a l'abonnement pack, on ne touche pas un centime et que si on nous achète spécifiquement, 
même prix que celui d'un canardpc papier, relay pique plus d'argent que les NMPP dans le pire des cas d'invendu.

----------


## Jerom

Bon ok, je dis plus rien...
C'est nul de la part de relay.fr de ne rien reverser au journal pour les lecteurs qui ont l'abonnement illimité en effet. +Piratage plus grave que je ne croyais!!  ::w00t::   ::cry:: 

Et pis l'iPhone ne fait pas tout (en me relisant), il y a le Kindle, le Sony Reader, le Mac, le PC, etc...
C'est le débat du passage au numérique de toutes les oeuvres + modèle économique (?)
"Qui vivra, verra..."

----------


## Jerom

::ninja::  Allez juste une dernière pour la route/flash spécial des US :
- le Nook de Barnes&Nobles qui va déchirer le Kindle et sa maman?! (+format Adobe ePub qui se démocratise /standard?)
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/index.asp?bnit=H
- la presse dispo dessus (débuts) : http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/...st/ba-p/404557

----------


## Clad

Puisqu'on n'a plus le droit de parler de CPC en PDF, je relance sur l'autre grand sujet du topic : les odeurs.

Vous vous souvenez de l'odeur des jeux Dreamcast neuf ? Ca sentait vraiment très bon, mais l'odeur partait en quelques heures après le décellophanage.

Sinon, le "petit Robert" sent super bon aussi, bien plus que les Larousse, la prochaine fois que vous achetez un dictionnaire, prenez ça en considération. Et l'odeur reste longtemps, c'est un bon investissement sur le long terme.

----------


## Aun

L'odeur des manuels des jeux nintendo.  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## mescalin

> Sinon, le "petit Robert" sent super bon aussi, bien plus que les roux.


Thank you captain obvious  :tired:

----------


## hubert

Et un pdf watermarké avec en énorme le nom du gars en fond d'article ? Ca va être plus chaud à écouler sur les ng et autres réseaux pirates...Après il faut quelque chose qui puisse le faire, mais je suis sur qu'il suffit de demander à Mr Adobe...




> Non.
> Et merci de ne plus jamais nous parler de CanardPC en PDF.
> (...)


Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh ouaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssss ?

Maintenant que vous prenez des jacuzzis au champagne, les étrangers, dom-tom-com-iens ne vous intéressent plus, c'est ça ?

M'en fous, de toute façon j'le lirai pas en pdf, j'ai pas de caca-mobile avec écran Pixel-QI pour bien l'afficher, alors... 
Je préfère encore harceler les gens à l'aéroport pour qu'il me ramène un exemplaire à chaque retour, et pour l'instant ça fonctionne...

----------


## Nilsou

Faudrait trouver une autre idée qui permettrait la diffusion de CPC sur le web sans être victime du piratage abusif.

Pourquoi ne pas trouver un compromis du genre: vous fournissais le CPC en pdf mais uniquement 8 jours après la sortie du mag, comme ça , ceux qui ont des prob de mobilité l'auront quand même (mais en retard), et les piratins ne s'intéresseront pas a un mag déja sortit dont le prochain numéro parait dans moins d'une semaine.

Sinon, pour relay.fr, si ils abusent, il n'y a pas d'autres centre qui permettrait l'achat d'un fichier pdf? 

Ou même, pourquoi pas, créer votre propre interface d'achat de fichier pdf.

----------


## StrangeLove

oula..sujet houleux mais....nécessaire en effet nous ne sommes surement qu'á quelques années (mois?) d'une grosse vague de marketing (Amazon, Apple...) oú lire son journal sur son itablet sera hyper hype dans un premier temps, puis un peu plus tard, normal. Avec sa clientéle geek CPC devrait pouvoir retrouver une bonne partie de ses lecteurs le matin a 9h50 dans le RER.

----------


## hubert

> Avec sa clientéle geek CPC devrait pouvoir retrouver une bonne partie de ses lecteurs le matin a 9h50 dans le RER.


Oui, mais si on danse ?

Moi j'aurais trop peur de prendre mon bel écran pixel QI pour aller faire caca, parce qu'inutile de se leurrer hin, le but c'est bien ça. Pas le pseudo RER, plage bar, café...

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Oui, mais si on danse ?
> 
> Moi j'aurais trop peur de prendre mon bel écran pixel QI pour aller faire caca, parce qu'inutile de se leurrer hin, le but c'est bien ça. Pas le pseudo RER, plage bar, café...


 Nan, le tout c'est de faire atttention à pas faire la gaffe, gaston !

----------


## mcgrill

Moi je préfère que Boulon me l'apporte à la nage mon canard, je paye deux fois le prix de l'abonnement mais j'ai de la crème à la papaye pour mon anus !
Vive le journalisme total même à l'autre bout du globe !

(Si vous le faites en PDF plise envoyez moi un mail ! Quand même quoi)

----------


## Jerom

Ca y est, le papa noyel va m'apporter un joli Sony pocket e-reader prs-300 le 25 au matin...  ::wub:: 
(Compatible fnac.com/c'est ce qui m'a décidé + tous les livres Google dans le domaine public, en ePub.)

Manque plus que mon Canard disponible au format ePub (DRM/Standard, par Adobe) que l'on puisse charger depuis le site : et voilà, solution pour la presse en numérique!?
(/Vais me faire taper par Boulon, mais bon, c'est pas du "pdf", ça avance...  ::P: )
Les images de jeux en 8 niveaux de gris ne rendront pas super, mais ce sera quand même lisible je pense (et y'a des logiciels readers ePub sur PC pour la couleur/ou le prochain Apple Tablet OLED par exemple)...

Article sur le sujet en anglais et 1er test du Nook de Barnes&Nobles(compatible ePub aussi):
http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home...ily-love_money
http://technologizer.com/2009/12/06/nook-review/2/

Et mon 1er livre électronique (mise en abîme!/d'actualité...) : http://livreelectronique.fnac.com/LI...ES/67848.Livre  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Narm

> Non.
> Et merci de ne plus jamais nous parler de CanardPC en PDF.


Même pour demander si l'idée de proposer ainsi les anciens numéros est encore d'actualité ?

----------


## Jerom

> Même pour demander si l'idée de proposer ainsi les anciens numéros est encore d'actualité ?


Ils sont disponibles jusqu'au numéro 108 ici (y compris les premiers Hors-Séries) et sur la boutique CanardPC à l'achat en version papier.
Merci au Canard d'avoir fait don de ces numéros!
Marrant de parcourir le Canard PC HS n°3 de 2005 sur le futur du jeu vidéo 5 ans après... Tout était écrit!  :;): 




> Et mon 1er livre électronique (mise en abîme!/d'actualité...) : http://livreelectronique.fnac.com/LI...ES/67848.Livre


Ce e-bouquin est vraiment excellent et je le recommande à tous! (Format papier old-gen aussi disponible.  ::P: )
Réflexion sur l'évolution des modes cognitifs et de pensées au fil des âges et retour en force de l'expression écrite avec nos terminaux numériques multimédias contrairement à toute attente.
(Mais tout a commencé avec retour en force de l'orthographe sur le forum CPC!...)  :^_^: 
Modes d'archivage et perte aussi de notre culture numérique avec les changements de technologies incessants... (Musées du 8e art/des jeux vidéos nécessaires! Sauvegarder les ROM de nos anciennes cassettes MO5, disquettes AtariST, cartouches Nec SuperGraphX/Sega, etc. Et scanner nos anciens numéros de Tilt comme sur le site mentionné ci-dessus.
Sans spolier les ayant-droits non plus/avec respect du copyright... Pas clair pour l'abandonware malheureusement et ce qui est "tombé" dans le domaine public ou pas.)


Autre excellent article/interview sur l'économie numérique en France et la mission Zelnik (3 pages) :
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/c...80_651865.html

----------


## Zepolak

> Autre excellent article/interview sur l'économie numérique en France et la mission Zelnik (3 pages) :
> http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/c...80_651865.html


C'est très intéressant, merci bien.  ::):

----------


## Narm

> Ils sont disponibles jusqu'au numéro 108 ici (y compris les premiers Hors-Séries) et sur la boutique CanardPC à l'achat en version papier.
> Merci au Canard d'avoir fait don de ces numéros!
> Marrant de parcourir le Canard PC HS n°3 de 2005 sur le futur du jeu vidéo 5 ans après... Tout était écrit!


En effet ce site présente des magasines numérisés ; j'en ai feuilleté quelqu'un mais je trouve que la qualité est moindre qu'avec les pdf (couleurs, pages pas droites, pas de possibilité de faire une recherche vu que c'est du jpg...)
Mais ça a le mérite d'exister et faire découvrir CPC à des gens qui ne connaissent pas forcément :D

----------


## Lowendal

Bonjour,
Et pour les numéros épuisés c'est pas possible ?  :Emo:

----------


## Jerom

Trop compliqué à gérer au cas par cas(!?), dans le cas présent : Canard PC a envoyé une lettre officielle à abandonware-magazines.org pour autoriser la mise à disposition de tous numéros jusque fin 2005.

Cf. le fichier texte inclus avec les numéros :



> *Mentions légales*
> Le 2 septembre 2009, une autorisation a été accordée au site http://www.abandonware-magazines.org de proposer en libre téléchargement les numéros de 2003 à 2005 du magazine Canard PC.
> 
> Il est important de noter que tous les textes et photos contenus dans les numéros de Canard PC restent l’entière propriété de leurs auteurs respectifs. 
> L’autorisation donnée par Canard PC se limite exclusivement au libre téléchargement des numéros 2003, 2004 et 2005 sur http://www.abandonware-magazines.org. Aucune reproduction ou copie des textes et photos dans les numéros de Canard PC n’est possible sans l’accord des responsables de Canard PC.
> 
> Le site http://www.abandonware-magazines.org remercie vivement Canard PC.
> 
> Le site officiel de Canard PC (http://www.canardpc.com) vous attend pour découvrir l’actualité récente du magazine et sa communauté.

----------


## Jerom

> Ca y est, le papa noyel va m'apporter un joli Sony pocket e-reader prs-300 le 25 au matin... 
> (Compatible fnac.com/c'est ce qui m'a décidé + tous les livres Google dans le domaine public, en ePub.)
> 
> Manque plus que mon Canard disponible au format ePub (DRM/Standard, par Adobe) que l'on puisse charger depuis le site : et voilà, solution pour la presse en numérique!?
> (/Vais me faire taper par Boulon, mais bon, c'est pas du "pdf", ça avance... )


Je retire ce que j'ai dit : lire un magazine en pdf sur le Sony eReader PRS-300 c'est vraiment pas la joie!...
(Testé avec Le Monde, articles PCGamer et autres scans d'articles de journaux.)

L'écran de 5" est trop petit pour afficher une surface de texte suffisante, et surtout le logiciel de zoom/mode paysage est trop lent sur ce reader dès que les pages sont un peu complexes (5 secondes pour chaque opération.)
Les images et diagrammes passent très bien en 8 niveaux de gris par contre, bonne surprise.
Un article simple en mode texte format portrait avec quelques diagrammes sera lisible sans problème. (Zooms Small, Medium, Large : M en général donne les meilleurs résultats même si un peu gros parfois suivant les fichiers lus, il faudrait un zoom intermédiaire entre Small et Medium en fait.)

N.B. Si vous voulez voir le résultat sur un fichier pdf spécifique je peux faire des photos /MP.


Le Kindle doit être un peu mieux (7"+Le Monde formaté spécifiquement pour être affiché dessus) et le iPad 9" en couleur bien-sûr et plus puissant (à voir : si la résolution est assez fine par rapport aux écrans eInk noir&blanc?)... Mais un peu trop gros à mon gout pour le moment et qui ne tient pas dans une poche de veste.
Il faudrait une version 5" intermédiaire entre le iPod touch et le iPad, même si le confort de lecture et la surface affichable seront moindre - forcement. (Trade-off.)

----------


## docteur_z

> Ils sont disponibles jusqu'au numéro 108 ici (y compris les premiers Hors-Séries) et sur la boutique CanardPC à l'achat en version papier.


A priori ils ne sont disponibles au téléchargement que jusqu'au n°94. Ca tombe bien je n'ai scanné les miens qu'à partir du 125. Qui a dit malade  ::wacko:: ?

----------


## Jerom

Blog intéressant en anglais sur le pricing des ebooks et la lutte éditeurs vs vendeurs en ligne (+graphes)...
(Et bons prix sur Kobo pour des ePubs en Anglais $9.99 au lieu de $12.69 ou $14 pour le même livre sur le Sony ebook store.)


(Bon, je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster ce genre d'info?)

----------


## Jerom

Bon ben voilà, on peut enfin acheter son Canard PC depuis l'étranger le lendemain de la parution : http://www.madeinpresse.fr/canard-pc-n208-124152.html

Ca marche dans un lecteur flash. On ne voit pas le bas des pages quand on quitte le plein écran, et la qualité du scan est moyenne (.jpeg avec du texte qui bave un peu dans tous les modes de zoom choisis) mais soucis mineurs dont on peut s'accommoder tellement ça fait plaisir d'avoir le Canard en temps et en heure!
(Anciens numéros à partir du #200 aussi disponibles.)

Merci les NMPP/PressTalis/Viapress/Wobook et e-CanardPC [2010 digital edition] !

_Edit:_ Autre article intéressant en v.o. sur le pricing des ebooks (éditeurs $12.99 ou $14.99 vs Amazon $9.99).

----------


## Jerom

Hop, petite astuce pour pouvoir lire les bas de page dans ce Reader Flash Wobook *en mode fenêtré* (pas plein écran) : utiliser le navigateur *Google Chrome*.
(Si ça peut intéresser quelqu'un, sait-on jamais...  ::P: )

C'est déjà mieux que Firefox (manque les haut+bas de pages comme il croit qu'il est toujours en plein écran), et bien mieux que IE7 (fenêtre fixe 800*600 non-redimensionnable et scroll désactivé/...illisible donc).

----------


## Twisted

Tiens, une question, c'est imprimable ou uniquement consultable en ligne sur Madeinpress? ya un délai pour retirer les mags ? 

Je suis allé faire un tour sur leur site, mais c'est un peu le bazar pour essayer de trouver une info.

Merci

----------


## Jerom

Y'a 7 jours pour retirer le mag avec un bon de retrait imprimable - mais ça n'a pas marché pour le moment. (La buraliste pas au courant quand j'ai voulu aller retirer et n'avait pas reçu de notification 4 jours après(?), ils ont l'air "en rodage"... Same player, shoot again /e-mail au support de MadeInPress.)

----------


## Twisted

ok, merci.

Et pour l'impression, c'est imprimable ou consultable uniquement en ligne?

----------


## Jerom

Consultable uniquement.

----------


## magictof

Canard PC en PDF nan merci  ::):  
Comment je fais pour aller le lire au WC hein!?  ::P:  Je vais quand même pas y aller avec mon PC portable... hèhè  :;):

----------


## Anonyme957

Euh...non...bien sûr. 
Hum.
 ::siffle::

----------


## jojozekil

Petite question légale, juste pour le plaisir de réfléchir.

J'achète mon CPC. On est d'accord pour dire que j'ai le droit de le scanner pour mon usage perso ?

Si je suis certain qu'un autre canard l'a acheté, ai-je le droit de lui filer mon scan ?

Bien, maintenant parce que je n'ai pas où stocker les vieux numéros, je décide de jeter l'original. J'ai le droit de garder mon scan ?

Et si au lieu de le mettre à la poubelle je décide de le donner à quelqu'un, parce que ça me brise le coeur de foutre en l'air un canard ?

Enfin si je me débarasse (en vendant) tous les 6 mois de ce que j'ai acheté en presse et que dans le lot j'ai scanné certaines choses ?

C'est un oiseau ? C'est un avion ? Non, c'est Grand Maître B. !

----------


## O.Boulon

Non non...
C'est un pointeur laser qui scintille prêt de ton iris.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais enfin le stylo laser pour aveugler les gens, c'est une blague qui ne se fait plus depuis 1997  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

T'as raison, maintenant on préfère viser les avions, c'est plus rigolo  ::(: 
Qui éblouit les pilotes avec des tirs de laser ?

----------


## olivarius

Il est vrai que le stockage des CPC est une vraie problématique. Autant j'adore le papier pour une première lecture, autant un joli pdf dispo online serait génial pour le stockage  :;): 

Dès que vous aurez du temps pourquoi ne pas proposer les vieux CPC (> 1-2ans) en pdf sur le site  ::lol::

----------


## Yka04

J'ai bien aimé la question dans le sondage sur l'iPad et sur l'intérêt pour une version payante de CPC sur les tablettes. 

Je suis super chaud ! 

Le potentiel est vraiment énorme pour les mags de jeux sur ce type d'appareil, bien au-delà du simple portage du papier en version numérique. 

J'imagine que ça doit coûter un peu d'argent à développer cependant. 

Bref, que vous posiez la question montre que vous envisagez la possibilité de le faire, c'est cool. 

EDIT : [A moins qu'Apple ne censure les strips de Couly - cf. le Billet d'Humeur d'Ivan, que je n'avais pas lu avant de poster, mea culpa]

----------


## Ouaflechien

Pour une version iPad ça m'intéresse aussi grandement. Voir ce qu'on fait les gens du magazine A vos macs qui a l'air pas mal du tout (bon je ne parlerais pas de Wired) en plus accessible depuis plein de pays différents.
De toute façon je n'ai plus de place chez moi.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Pour une version iPad ça m'intéresse aussi grandement. Voir ce qu'on fait les gens du magazine A vos macs qui a l'air pas mal du tout (bon je ne parlerais pas de Wired) en plus accessible depuis plein de pays différents.
> De toute façon je n'ai plus de place chez moi.


Je me répète mais, plutôt que faire une appli pour l'ipad, pourquoi ne pas développer un truc pour tout appareil nomade qui peux installer un logiciel tiers?

>>Ipad, Iphone, Différent mobile HTC sous winmobile ou android (l'écran du HD2 ou du Désire se prêtent largement au jeux, je regarde très régulièrement le net dessus sans problème avec la taille de l'écran)

En plus je pense que développer sur androïd (linux) ou HD2 (windows) doit être plus facile et moins chère...

----------


## darkgrievous

Faudrait faire un topic offiiciel pour toutes les idées concernant une appli mobile, parce que la yen a partout.

Le truc c'est qu'une technologie multi-plateforme pour l'instant yen a qu'une et c'est l'html5 (oui bon toutes les technos du web en fait) et tant que le sondage n'est pas finis on n'en saura pas plus (et puis ca voudrait dire que half sera derriere tout ca  ::O: ).

----------


## jojozekil

> Je me répète mais, plutôt que faire une appli pour l'ipad, pourquoi ne pas développer un truc pour tout appareil nomade qui peux installer un logiciel tiers?
> 
> >>Ipad, Iphone, Différent mobile HTC sous winmobile ou android (l'écran du HD2 ou du Désire se prêtent largement au jeux, je regarde très régulièrement le net dessus sans problème avec la taille de l'écran)
> 
> En plus je pense que développer sur androïd (linux) ou HD2 (windows) doit être plus facile et moins chère...


réponse courte : le format de l'écran est très proche de celui d'un canard, donc plus confortable qu'un smartphone. De plus la tablette garde un côté transportable partout / ergonomie pour lire plus importante que le pc portable Monsieur tout le monde.

A titre d'exemple j'ai toujours au moins 4/5 comics 2/3 autoplus et 1/2 canards dans mon sac à dos. Je troquerais bien tout beau monde contre un ipad où je peux en plus jouer à Worms (la classe quoi !)

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Je me répète mais, plutôt que faire une appli pour l'ipad, pourquoi ne pas développer un truc pour tout appareil nomade qui peux installer un logiciel tiers?
> 
> >>Ipad, Iphone, Différent mobile HTC sous winmobile ou android (l'écran du HD2 ou du Désire se prêtent largement au jeux, je regarde très régulièrement le net dessus sans problème avec la taille de l'écran)
> 
> En plus je pense que développer sur androïd (linux) ou HD2 (windows) doit être plus facile et moins chère...


Il n'y a pas de difficulté particulière, juste la nécessite d'avoir les bonnes compétences ou les moyens. Pour l'instant c'est 1 système 1 appli, bref c'est un peu lourd a gérer pour une petite structure. Sinon l'ipad a vraiment un format idéal entre la taille de l'écran et la "transportabilité".

----------


## Crealkiller

> Il n'y a pas de difficulté particulière, juste la nécessite d'avoir les bonnes compétences ou les moyens. Pour l'instant c'est 1 système 1 appli, bref c'est un peu lourd a gérer pour une petite structure. Sinon l'ipad a vraiment un format idéal entre la taille de l'écran et la "transportabilité".


Oui mais au final, et surtout en france, il y aura beaucoup plus de personne utilisant un smartphone, que ce sois un iphone ou autre, qu'un IPAD.
Et la qualité actuel sur un smartphone de qualité est déjà très bonne, et celà va aller en s'améliorant!

----------


## jojozekil

> Y a pas de vraie réponse.
> 
> 
> 
> Normalement c'est non tout court.
> 
> Après, je pense que tu peux le faire avec les numéros que l'on a déjà filé sur abandonware (les trois premières années de CanardPC).
> 
> 
> ...


Je vous poste la réponse de Boulon ici. Elle est dans un autre topic qu'on a assez pourri comme ça ^^.

Merci pour cette réponse claire et précise. Je filerais donc que des canards qui ne sont plus en vente (plus de 3 mois quoi). Ca fait trop mal de les mettre à la benne...  :;):

----------


## aRthuR bRown

> réponse courte : le format de l'écran est très proche de celui d'un canard, donc plus confortable qu'un smartphone. De plus la tablette garde un côté transportable partout / ergonomie pour lire plus importante que le pc portable Monsieur tout le monde.
> 
> A titre d'exemple j'ai toujours au moins 4/5 comics 2/3 autoplus et 1/2 canards dans mon sac à dos. Je troquerais bien tout beau monde contre un ipad où je peux en plus jouer à Worms (la classe quoi !)


Mouai enfin le papier a de gros avantages:  pas besoin de batterie, résistant aux chocs, pas de rayure sur l'écran, pas de pixels morts et pas besoin de vendre un rein pour te le payer ..

Le livre virtuel ou comment proposer un produit plus contraignant que l'original à un prix scandaleusement élevé.

----------


## olivarius

> Mouai enfin le papier a de gros avantages: [...] pas de pixels morts [...].


J'ai déjà eu des pixels morts dans mon CPC avec des titres et des images toutes baveuses à cause de l'impression quadrichromie mal faite  :;):

----------


## jojozekil

> J'ai déjà eu des pixels morts dans mon CPC avec des titres et des images toutes baveuses à cause de l'impression quadrichromie mal faite


A quand la garantie 0 pixel mort sur les mag papiers ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Max_well

Moi j'ai eu une pizza morte, une fois  ::ninja::

----------


## dutilleul

Cacao me susurre à l'oreille : "À quand les garanties zéro agrafe morte ?"

----------


## Alab

Pourquoi ne pas proposer la vente des canards en pdf dans la boutique en ligne pour les numéros en rupture de stock ?

----------


## PetitBateau

Je voulais commander le HS Stratégie (pas dispo en librairie ici).

Magazine: € 5,5
Frais de ports: € 6,1

Aaaaarg!
Une version électronique, svp!

----------


## Frypolar

> Aaaaarg!
> Une version électronique, svp!


Trop facilement piratable  :tired: .

----------


## dutilleul

Mais belle tentative pour faire revenir Boulon.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je voulais commander le HS Stratégie (pas dispo en librairie ici).
> 
> Magazine: € 5,5
> Frais de ports: € 6,1
> 
> Aaaaarg!
> Une version électronique, svp!


il est dispo sur www.madeinpresse.com; Vous vous le faites livrer sur un kiosque en france, sans aller le chercher, ou vous accéderez à la version électronique mais uniquement consultable en ligne, pas sauvegardable sur en PDF.

----------


## kikoro

> il est dispo sur www.madeinpresse.com; Vous vous le faites livrer sur un kiosque en france, sans aller le chercher, ou vous accéderez à la version électronique mais uniquement consultable en ligne, pas sauvegardable sur en PDF.


Pourquoi vous passez pas par un site du genre zinio ou relay ,comme ça on pourras le lire sur nos ipad ::ninja::  ou ordinateur?
edit: tu es pas encore mort Boulon? ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce que c'est piraté avant la sortie en kiosque et que ça ne nous rapporte rien.

----------


## Baoyen

Hello les canards! 

Voilà, je voulais simplement poser une petite question. Il est très facile et pratique de lire un bouquin, un magasine, ou n'importe quoi d'autre de lisible sur son téléphone portable(j'entends ici smartphone dans mon cas). Alors, après l'expérience du CPC des vacances téléchargeable en PDF(je possède la version papier aussi, au cas ou je serais accusé de profitage  ::P: ), je me demandais si on pourrait voir arriver dans un futur proche un CPC dispo en kiosque et en PDF? C'est tellement plus pratique, on peut le lire partout, à tout moment, et ça tient dans la main  ::): 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,

Bao

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Sur la même page, quelques posts plus bas... Mon canard en PDF, énième sujet du genre. Bienvenue en tous les cas...

----------


## Jerom

Ca y est, Canard PC disponible sur iPhone et iPad, ça c'est fait...
http://www.madeinpresse.fr/iphone.php

(Alors que l'application dans un web browser utilisait flash /pas supporté sur ces machines. Si ton smartphone supporte flash, comme les Android, tu peux déjà utiliser le site normal madeinpresse.fr et accéder au Canard après achat.)

Bon ben j'ai plus qu'à trouver un iPod touch pas trop cher d'occase et je vous fait un feedback de ce que ça donne dans Safari/sur un iBidule !

----------


## sissi

D'ailleurs:

http://library.madeinpresse.fr/samples/MPqY2Vg2Bb7g-f

 :^_^:

----------


## Jerom

Oui il y a toujours les 6 1ères pages en prévisualisation.

Et là ils se sont planté et ont offert 4x4 Magazine en prime avant le HS Hardware, mais le HS est bien là /cf. les pages en miniatures qui apparaissent bien après ces aventures bucoliques...  :^_^: 

Comme la fois y'a 6 mois où j'achète et ils avaient "oublié" de scanner 32 pages sur 64 !  ::(:  (Rétabli 2 jours plus tard après réclamation et je fais gaffe depuis, je vérifie la version miniature qui défile avant de passer à la caisse.)

----------


## jojozekil

Ca a l'air tout bon ça.
Par contre il faut être connecté ou on garde sa bibliothèque avec soi dans son iTruc ? Parce qu'en déplacement à l'étranger vlà le roaming quoi... Je vais tester ça vite fait :D

----------


## Jerom

Bon, essayé avec un iPod touch 2ème génération en wifi et c'est assez lent en fait (il faut charger chaque page à part et non pas chargé "en local" sur le bouzin) en plus de pomper la batterie très vite...

L'interface est assez lente en plus (tourner les pages, 4 niveaux de zoom seulement et non pas en "pinçant" l'écran en dynamique comme pour les pages web ou les Pdf même si ce geste est reconnu et passe au niveau de zoom supérieur).

Du coup j'ai testé aussi le CPC n°217 gatuit en Pdf, bien que lent à charger au début : il est plus facile à lire et plus réactif que madeinpresse, ils devraient sortir une app' pour ça et non pas le faire dans Safari comme actuellement... (Mais aprés comme précisé dans un papier CPC : Apple garde le contrôle sur les app et classerait celle-ci en "18 ans et plus" comme elle accède au net/à des contenus variés ?! Bref ils verrouillent leur plate-forme comme ils peuvent.)

Et même pour le Pdf : l'écran de l'iPod touch/iPhone est trop petit et l'idéal doit être un iPad qui fait des merveilles avec le processeur A4 et le grand écran parait-il ! (Si certains ont testé ?)

----------


## thomzon

Je mets les mains sur un iPad, je test et je vous fait un feedback.

----------


## Vcube

J'ai testé Madeinpresse avec le 223.

Sur un PC "Gamer", le lecteur est très agréable, surtout avec l'écran 24" en horizontal.
Sur un netbook, cest correct.

Pour la version papier, c'est plus "sport".

Le point presse affilié le plus proche est à 20 kms de chez moi, en pleine cambrousse, compter 45 minutes AR. J'y suis allé ce midi, c'était fermé  ::):  De toutes façons, c'est trop loin.

L'idéal selon moi, abonnement couplé à madeinpresse (donc livraison à domicile). Je suis prêt à payer le prix normal au numéro si il y a madeinpresse avec.

----------


## Jerom

> Le point presse affilié le plus proche est à 20 kms de chez moi, en pleine cambrousse, compter 45 minutes AR. J'y suis allé ce midi, c'était fermé  De toutes façons, c'est trop loin.


Oui, en plus des fois ils sont pas au courant et ne te donnent pas le numéro en version papier !
(Testé et pas approuvé à Avignon Mistral7.)

Sur la France l'abonnement est le plus pratique. (A l'étranger c'est une autre histoire et madeinpresse devient indispensable !)

----------


## thomzon

Bon j'ai essayé sur mon iPad tout frais, c'est bien lisible mais pas très rapide vu qu'on peut pas téléchoper le pdf directement.
Par contre, j'ai acheté le CPC Hardware 6, et c'est normal que les 50 premières pages soient une espère de pub/mag avec plein de bagnoles?

----------


## Dobby

Est-ce quelqu'un a le lien pour le Canard PC Hors Série Stratégie chez Made in Presse? Ca fait un moment que je galère et je ne le trouve pas...

----------


## Iwao

Idem, je cherche, merci!

----------


## Darken

Madeinpresse plante aussi chez vous ?

----------


## Jerom

En effet. (Marchait bien hier, Hors-Série Hardware.)
Le HS Stratégie n'a jamais été scanné par contre, il faudrait leur envoyer un e-mail pour le demander.

----------


## Darken

Et vous aussi, ils vous ont remboursé votre CPC HW parce qu'ils l'avaient plus en stock ?  ::ninja::

----------


## keukeu

Boh ça marche pas trop mal madeinpresse. Faudrait juste que le numérique seul soit un poil moins cher  ::P:  Mais sérieusementça me dérange pas (si vous récolter plus d'argent dessus).
Edit: aussi une vraie édition numérique plutôt qu'un vieux scan de sauvage avec des cils dedans  :^_^:

----------


## ypso

Bonjour,
je viens de commander une tablette joojoo, et je me demandais comment avoir la version numérique de cpc... En effet je suis abonné depuis 3 ans et j'aimerai récupère les ancien numéro directement sur ma tablette. J'ai créé mon compte "madeinpress.fr" mais je voi rien pour le lier a mon abonnement...
Faut t'il que j'aille dans un kiosque pour faire scanner le code bar de mon mag ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ça n'a rien à voir, désolé, c'est impossible.
Made in presse n'a rien à voir avec nous et on ne peut lier un ago.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Bonjour,
> je viens de commander une tablette joojoo, et je me demandais comment avoir la version numérique de cpc... En effet je suis abonné depuis 3 ans et j'aimerai récupère les ancien numéro directement sur ma tablette. J'ai créé mon compte "madeinpress.fr" mais je voi rien pour le lier a mon abonnement...
> Faut t'il que j'aille dans un kiosque pour faire scanner le code bar de mon mag ?


Tu peux télécharger les anciens numéros sur http://www.abandonware-magazines.org/

----------


## Lameth

Bonjour a tous,

Un nouveau kiosque virtuel francais vient de se mettre en place sur l'iPad. Deja 450 magazines francais y sont presents.
Un lien pour en apprendre plus : http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/01/l...nch-newsstand/
et http://www.lekiosque.fr/

A quand CanardPC ? Desole mais madeinpresse n'est tout simplement pas une solution viable.

----------


## Gordor

Ce sujet se recoupe bien avec le sujet "CPC invendus en kiosque"

Il existe de nombreuses solutions sur Ipad qui commencent a tenir la route.
En dehors du piratage, c'est surtout le nombre de clients potentiels qui retient pour le moment les editeurs (et tous les problèmes de taxe apple sur les numéros, abonnement, voir le changement de règles etc..)

Je me renseigne pas mal a mon petit niveau pour voir si ca bouge, mais c'est pas gagné.

Pour info, sur ipad : 

Zinio : appli parfaite, prix TRES compétitif, surtout en terme d'abo, mais malheureusement peu de magazine francais. Zinio décline aussi sa solution en marque blanche pour faire des applis spécifiques au magazine (le point, l'express etc...)

Relay : appli lente, du simple magazine scanné, mais pas mal de choix (même si pour moi les essentiels n'y sont pas), un système d'abonnement au mois permettant de prendre 9 magazines au choix

Lekiosque : petit nouveau, même catalogue que relay, parfois moins cher, les scans de meilleur qualité a priori, pas de système d'abonnement au mois, dommage

Je persiste a penser que l'ipad est une TRES bonne machine pour lire ses magazines, faudrait juste que les éditeurs se sortent un peu les doigts et que Apple se détente dans sa politique tarifaire

----------


## O.Boulon

Je copie colle, vu que j'ai pas envie de me répéter.




> 1- Ca coûte cher de créer une appli dédié, on a d'autres projets plus urgents, mais on y pense
> 2- On aime pas le contrôle des contenus de chez Apple et, apparemment, c'est réciproque
> 3- On a envisagé les "visionneuses" : en passant par Relay ça s'est révélé être un gâchis vecteur de warez et ne rapportant pas un sous...
> 
> Donc, on retourne ça dans notre tête tant qu'on trouve pas une manière correcte. Une manière correcte pour le lecteur qui en plus nous rapportera plus d'argent qu'elle ne nous en coûte.

----------


## Jibece

Yop, désolé mais je remonte un peu le sujet:

Je suis un "jeune" lecteur du magazine (ayant commencé à vous lire au numéro 200), et régulièrement encore, il m'arrive de vouloir chercher un ancien numéro pour lire les tests associés à certains jeux.

Hors, je constate que:
- le site Madeinpresse.fr ne remonte qu'au numéro 200 (ça tombe bien);
- de nombreux numéros sont épuisés
- le site Abandonware-Magazine ne va que jusqu'au numéro 94 (en plus de ne pas proposer une aussi bonne qualité qu'une vraie version numérique)

En quête de légalité (on va dire), puis-je espérer voir les numéros intermédiaires arriver en format numérique?

Merci! :d

----------


## O.Boulon

J'aimerais bien qu'on mette plus de numéros sur Abondonware-Magazine.
Faut qu'on en discute entre nous.

----------


## Ferou

Dommage qu'une version PDF commercialiser directement sur le site ne soit pas dispo, en plus le madeinpress n'est pas disponible sur ma tablette android, et de toute façon ca à l'air d'être de la programmation bien dégueulasse... 
Etant hermétique au version papier je m'en remets toujours aux versions PDF. Dommage pour l'instant il faut se tourner sur les version pirate de canard PC. Qualité pas top mais au moins certains font l'effort de la mettre en PDF...

----------


## O.Boulon

Beau gosse.
Pirater une petite boîte qui fait payer son truc 4€30.
Beau gosse.

----------


## Ferou

Je demande qu'à l'acheter, mais en PDF, celà n'étant pas possible apparemment, je me tourne vers de l'underground... Dommage chacune des 2 parties est perdante..

----------


## Zeppo

T'as pas de bras pour tenir le magajine ?

Edit : Après concertation avec moi-même, j'imagine que tu pourrais pas lire non plus sur le pc.

Alors, c'est quoi le problème ?  :tired: 
T'es en france (Enfin, pays Basque  ::): ), donc tu peux le commander sans perdre un rein, et doit bien y avoir un buraliste qui peut te le troquer, non ?

----------


## Eklis

> Je demande qu'à l'acheter, mais en PDF, celà n'étant pas possible apparemment, je me tourne vers de l'underground... Dommage chacune des 2 parties est perdante..


Oui mais tu es quand même un peu con.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais tu comprends, le papier, c'est pas uptodate, c'est trop 20ème siècle !

----------


## Ferou

je bouge beaucoup avec mon taff, j'ai besoin d'une version qui tient sur une SD.
@Eklis: Si tu le dit...

---------- Post added at 17h39 ---------- Previous post was at 17h38 ----------

je bouge beaucoup avec mon taff, j'ai besoin d'une version qui tient sur une SD.
@Eklis: Si tu le dit...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah bah, si tu bouges beaucoup pour ton taf, ça excuse tout...
Clown.

----------


## Ferou

@ Omar Boulon: non c juste une question de pratique, je suis abonné aux échos et au Monde, les 2 propose une version PDF, ca me va très bien... Faut aussi vivre avec son temps...

----------


## Zeppo

En plus il a un taff! ( ::ninja:: ) 

Pense aux malheureux qui sacrifient leurs paquets de clopes pour tenir en main le journal officiel du Parti.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, en attendant, tu vis avec CanardPC et nous on vit sans ta thune.
Très élégant.
Pas la peine d'essayer de rationaliser .

----------


## Gordor

Pour en revenir au sujet qui me tient vraiment a coeur, vos "concurrents" s'y mettent, au numérique.

l'application Relay.com s'est vraiment amélioré, et depuis peu Joystick, Joypad et d'autres sont apparus dessus.
Du coup, j'achète Joystick sur Relay.com ... et j'aimerais en faire autant avec CanardPC

Je sais que lekiosque.fr est en relation avec Yellow média afin de diffuser les mags sur leur appli (moins bonne, mais correcte quand même)

Un jour peut être, je vous aurais, a l'usure surement !

----------


## O.Boulon

Plutôt crever que repasser chez Relay.
C'est vraiment de l'arnaque pour les éditeurs et on se fait pirater la gueule immédiatement.
Chez Relay, si le lecteur t'achète à l'unité, tu touches moins que dans un kiosque et si il possède une offre étendue avec X magazines pour X euros, t'es même pas payé.

----------


## Ferou

si vous avez une solution genre comme celle que donne gordor, avec une application android qui permet d'acheter le magazine, je suis preneur...

----------


## O.Boulon

La solution, c'est de pas nous lire si tu ne nous payes pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> La solution, c'est de pas nous lire si tu ne nous payes pas.


Ou d'acheter le magazine, de prendre des photos de toutes les pages, puis de créer un diaporama avec les outils google.

----------


## jojozekil

> blabla...
> Etant hermétique au version papier je m'en remets toujours aux versions PDF.


C'est bien  la première fois que je lis un truc pareil. En général ceux qui sont demandeurs de pdf c'est plutôt parce que CPC n'est pas distribué chez eux ou parcequ'ils souhaitent l'archiver sans devoir y consacrer un meuble.
Si vraiment t'aimes le canard, achète-le et file-le à quelqu'un.

----------


## Ferou

pareillement si quelqu'un sait ou on pourrais s'abonner à une version numérique du magazine Edge, je need à mort!

----------


## Eklis

> je bouge beaucoup avec mon taff, j'ai besoin d'une version qui tient sur une SD.
> @Eklis: Si tu le dit...


Oui oui je le dis. Quand tu débarques sur le forum d'un magazine plutôt modeste pour dire essentiellement "moi tant que vous proposez pas une version PDF je vous enfile une tablette dans le cul toutes les deux semaines, j'ai pas le choix les gars... décidément tout le monde est perdant dans l'histoire, vous trouvez pas ?", ben faut pas t'attendre à autre chose comme réaction je pense.

----------


## jojozekil

Et puis faut reconnaitre que CPC c'est pas le botin non plus. Et le ratio encombrement/lecture est plutôt très bon.
Mais bon à la limite tu veux pas t'encombrer, rien ne t'empêche de l'acheter et de le télécharger comme tu peux ensuite. Je pense que moralement c'est plus honnête. Parce que j'en comme dans l'idée qu'ils en rien à foutre que tu le lises sur le papier ou un écran du moment que tu le paies et que tu le distribues pas numériquement.

----------


## Teto

En revanche, dire "moi j'aimerais bien lire les très vieux numéros" est-ce stupide?

Perso, je lirais bien les premiers, ou ceux qui ont 2~3 ans (je ne lisais pas CPC à l'époque). Je suppose que si vous avez toujours les fichiers X-press ou Scribus originaux, cela doit être très facile d'en faire des pdf. Alors pourquoi pas? Ou en lecture "streaming", comme les premières planches dispos gratis pour les bd que l'on peut consulter sur les sites des éditeurs...

Enfin bon, ce que j'en dis... C'est histoire de causer. Sinon miammiam le dernier numéro, que je vais acheter en format papier...

----------


## Robix66

> En revanche, dire "moi j'aimerais bien lire les très vieux numéros" est-ce stupide?
> 
> Perso, je lirais bien les premiers, ou ceux qui ont 2~3 ans (je ne lisais pas CPC à l'époque). Je suppose que si vous avez toujours les fichiers X-press ou Scribus originaux, cela doit être très facile d'en faire des pdf. Alors pourquoi pas? Ou en lecture "streaming", comme les premières planches dispos gratis pour les bd que l'on peut consulter sur les sites des éditeurs...
> 
> Enfin bon, ce que j'en dis... C'est histoire de causer. Sinon miammiam le dernier numéro, que je vais acheter en format papier...


http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161  :;): 

(Et avec l'accord de la rédac évidement).

----------


## alegria unknown

> Je dis que Mirror's Edge est une bouse parce que 70€ les 5H de solo et pas de multi, *pour moi c'est du vol*, donc de la bouse.
> (...)


Et chopper une version piratée de Canard PC c'est quoi ?

----------


## Euklif

Loin de moi l'idée de prendre sa défense mais whoua... T'as pris un post de 2008 quand même...
Soit t'as bonne mémoire, soit t'es un sacré stalker ^^

----------


## alegria unknown

C'est vrai il a changé depuis, il a acheté Mirror's Edge en promo. Cela dit c'est vrai, mon intervention est un peu bancale, sa mauvaise foi appelle ma mauvaise foi.

----------


## Gordor

> pareillement si quelqu'un sait ou on pourrais s'abonner à une version numérique du magazine Edge, je need à mort!


Je crois que l'application Zinio sur ipad le propose
++

----------


## Ferou

> Je crois que l'application Zinio sur ipad le propose
> ++


Oui, exelent, merci beaucoup!! C'est dispo sur l'android market, et permet effectivement d'acheter le magazine Edge et même de s'abonner ce que j'ai fait. On trouve aussi entre autres, The Economist... que du bonheur. En plus c'est une très bonne appli. Merci encore.
Comme quoi y a des magazines de jeu qui font l'effort  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Nous, on va juste faire l'effort de te retrouver...

----------


## Ferou

C'est tout à ton honneur  ::): 
D'ailleurs pour info, sur l'appli le mag est à 2.50£ contre 4.50£ livre dans sa version papier. donc vraiment une bonne affaire et ce qui encourage les gens à acheter plutôt qu'à télécharger illégalement.. Une leçon...

----------


## Gordor

Zinio est pour moi la meilleure visionneuse
dommage que l'offre française ne suive pas du tout sinon j'en aurais fais ma visionneuse officielle

Du coup je jongle entre l'appli relay.com et l'appli lekiosque.fr pour ma petite dizaine de magazines mensuels

----------


## Ferou

Ho oui je confirme c'est une exelente visionneuse... quand tu clique sur un article dans le sommaire tu atterris direct sur la page correspondante... Je suis bluffé. Encore merci en tout cas

----------


## Teto

> http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161 
> 
> (Et avec l'accord de la rédac évidement).


 Oups! J'avais pas lu les messages précédant le remontage de topic. Merci!  :;):  Cela m'a permis de regarder le test Beyond the Good and Evil... Et de voir que le rédactionnel bien évolué (dans tous les sens du terme).

----------


## Mephisto

Putain j'hallucine. Pas une once de culpabilité, de honte. Ça donne des leçons, ça t'explique comment gérer et diffuser ton magazine pis ça te glaire dans la bouche au passage.

----------


## Ferou

Je souhaitais vous dire à tous que je regrette profondément mes dires sur le forum, et je ne peux accepter d'endosser la tenue d'un pirate. Je présente donc mes excuses aux journalistes mais aussi à tout les membres et consommateur de Canard PC qui achète chaque mois leur magazine pour soutenir une équipe qui travail et qui vit de çà. Etant moi même développeurs je comprends parfaitement toutes vos frustrations. j'ai donc envoyé un message d'excuse à O. Boulon et je vous présente à tous mes excuses. Si je reçoit l'aval de O.Boulon, je passerai alors commande pour m'abonner aux magazines. 
D'avance je vous remercie à tous pour votre attention, longue vie à CPC qui fait un gros travail et qui mérite notre soutient et non au piratage!

----------


## Tylers



----------


## albany

> Nous, on va juste faire l'effort de te retrouver...


Comme quoi le pétage de genoux à coup de batte garde son efficacité sans passer au pdf, c'est formidable !

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Nous, on va juste faire l'effort de te retrouver...


Ce n'est plus la peine, il vient de donner lui-même son adresse en s'abonnant.  ::P: 
Vu qu'il fait amende honorable, la faute est à moitié pardonnée, non ? Vous lui pétez qu'une seule rotule ?

----------


## ael

Bonjour,

Je vais pas en mettre une tartine, je rejoins toutes les demandes déjà faites ; la possibilité d'avoir un PDF pour simplifier l'archivage, la recherche, décharger mes étagères, ... ça me botterais bien et j'ai franchement pas le courage de le faire moi même (lecteur depuis le numéro 2 et abonné en pointillé).

Ce que je ne suis pas sur de comprendre c'est le problème du piratage. Que le warez vous gonfle en vous faisant perdre des ventes pas besoin de faire un dessin c'est lourd. En revanche le warez sur des vieux numéros plus en kioske et sur lesquels (à part les commandes d'ancien numéros qui - j'ai pas les chiffres mais bon - doivent vous couter presque plus cher en manutention et envoi que le prix de vente) vous touchez plus rien je suis pas sur de saisir.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que :
- Actuellement les anciens numéros vous rapportent uniquement par les commandes sur votre site et ça doit pas être énorme
- C'est vous qui avez la meilleure source (plutôt que les scan plus ou moins bon de abandonware ou madeinpresse) et faire un PDF doit se résumer à un "enregistrer sous"
- Si c'est vous qui vendez les anciens numéros vous touchez plus que si c'est un intermédiaire (cf. madeinpresse ou relay)

Est-ce qu'une solution ou vous vendez directement les PDF des anciens numéros un certain temps après qu'ils ne soient plus en kioske (1 mois, 3, mois, 6 mois, a vous de voir - éventuellement avec un tarif dégressif suivant l'ancienneté du numéro) ne pourrait pas être imaginable :
- Le boulot pour vous me semble léger (vous avez l'infrastructure de vente en ligne et les pdfs)
- Ca répond à une bonne partie des demandes  (à l'exception de ceux qui veulent le numéro courant tout de suite)
- Le risque pour vous est limité même en cas de warez vu que ça ne peut pas vous faire perdre des ventes directes (et pour les abrutis il y a toujours moyen même si c'est pas parfait de watermarker les pdfs)

Ca ne répond sans doute pas à tous les besoins mais ça me semble être un compromis acceptable entre le risque et l'investissement pour vous et les besoins exprimés ici.

----------


## albany

Vous n'avez pas compris que plus vous insistez, moins vous risquez d'obtenir satisfaction ?  :^_^: 

C'est exactement comme le tractor pulling, plus tu forces, moins ça veut suivre : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3eRru7LfMw (Dédicace à Emile Zoulou).

----------


## tupilek

Je suis abonné à Game dev mag en pdf, je l'ai chaque mois... Je paye.
J'achete mon canard pc quand je prend le train. Quand j'y pense. L'abonnement chez moi je lit pas. J'aimerais beaucoup m'abonner en pdf comme game dev. http://www.gdmag.com/homepage.htm

----------


## Canard WC

Dans quelques années (ou mois) quand CPC n'existera plus on aura droit aux pdf pour la postérité !
Comme *hebdogiciel* en fait !!
 ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé tête de noeud, ça te dirait de pas nous porter malheur ?
Tiens quand tu seras crevé de la lèpre, dans une demi-heure, pas plus, on sera bien content de s'installer en rond au coin du feu pour lire à haute voix tes messages...

----------


## Canard WC

> Hé tête de noeud, ça te dirait de pas nous porter malheur ?
> Tiens quand tu seras crevé de la lèpre, dans une demi-heure, pas plus, on sera bien content de s'installer en rond au coin du feu pour lire à haute voix tes messages...


Arf, désolé, en plus je n'ai pas la réputation de porte poisse ... quoique en y réfléchissant il m'est arrivé une ou deux fois de prédire la mort de quelqu'un de proche !  ::O: 
Mais pour prouver ma bonne foi, je vous signale qu'hier je viens de me réabonner pour 6 mois  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sans que ce soit forcément du PDF, perso, la consultation en ligne, contre abonnement, des numéros vieux de six mois et watermarkés pour la forme, ce serait agréable. Moi qui ne fait pas partie des psychopathes empilant les canards dans ma bibliothèque, je serais prêt à payer une deuxième fois pour, parfois, lorsque je vais acheter un jeu deux ans après sa sortie, relire la critique de l'époque.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Arf, désolé, en plus je n'ai pas la réputation de porte poisse ... quoique en y réfléchissant il m'est arrivé une ou deux fois de prédire la mort de quelqu'un de proche ! 
> Mais pour prouver ma bonne foi, je vous signale qu'hier je viens de me réabonner pour 6 mois


Encore une preuve de manque totale de confiance.
T'aurais pu au moins te réabonner pour 15 ans.

----------


## Canard WC

> Encore une preuve de manque totale de confiance.
> T'aurais pu au moins te réabonner pour 15 ans.


Je ne suis pas contre, mais alors je demande à devenir actionnaire ! A moi les dividendes et les stocks options !!

----------


## Alex[TTH]

J'ai quand même l'impression qu'il y a un sacré décalage entre les tenants du pdf et la rédac (si je peux parler de la rédac en entier concernant Boulon, mais c'est vrai qu'en volume c'est presque pareil).

En ce qui me concerne, avoir CPC en PDF sur mon smartphone pendant que je coule un bronze sur un trône en or dans mon sous marin privé, c'est du luxe.
Et j'ai comme qui dirait l'impression que ne pas se faire pirater, pour la rédac', c'est une question de survie. 
Conclusion : le luxe des uns est la survie des autres ; donc je consens à n'avoir "que" la version papier, si ça me permet d'avoir un contenu pérenne et que des personnes qui se décarcassent pour un contenu que j'apprécie peuvent en bouffer.

Sur ce, je vais me laver la langue avant de prendre mon jet privé pour aller chercher mon pain au chocolat (oui j'ai des goûts simples).

----------


## tupilek

Long life CPC

----------


## Gordor

Pour ceux qui veulent voir naître un canardPC sur tablette, allez répondre au questionnaire, y'a une question sur le sujet. Sait-on jamais, si nous sommes nombreux ....

----------


## Crealkiller

> J'ai quand même l'impression qu'il y a un sacré décalage entre les tenants du pdf et la rédac (si je peux parler de la rédac en entier concernant Boulon, mais c'est vrai qu'en volume c'est presque pareil).
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, avoir CPC en PDF sur mon smartphone pendant que je coule un bronze sur un trône en or dans mon sous marin privé, c'est du luxe.
> Et j'ai comme qui dirait l'impression que ne pas se faire pirater, pour la rédac', c'est une question de survie. 
> Conclusion : le luxe des uns est la survie des autres ; donc je consens à n'avoir "que" la version papier, si ça me permet d'avoir un contenu pérenne et que des personnes qui se décarcassent pour un contenu que j'apprécie peuvent en bouffer.
> 
> Sur ce, je vais me laver la langue avant de prendre mon jet privé pour aller chercher mon pain au chocolat (oui j'ai des goûts simples).


Tu peux pas couler un bronze avec la version papier comme tout le monde??

----------


## guile2912

Au Québec pour quelques temps, je ne peu plus lire canard PC -127€ l'abonnement- et la non disponibilité en kiosque.
A final, plus de canard pc pour moi, alors que j'avais commencé avec le numéro 1, et étais un fervent défenseur de vôtre magasine, et une vente de moins pour canard pc.

Je trouve que l'argument "oui le piratage, toussa, alors non" est vraiment léger. Dés qu'un jeu est bon et n'a aucune protection, vous êtes les premiers à pointer cela "comme quoi quand on fait des bon jeux, y a pas besoin de DRM, ça embête les acheteurs"
Par contre quand c'est votre travail, la c'est plus le même discours !

Alors moi comment je fait? Je demande à un copain de me le scanner? super la solution ... En plus, attention, c'est très dur à faire et ça prends énormément de temps : un coup de cuter sur la tranche, hop dans le chargeur du scanner, on retourne, on merge les 2 pdf, hop ça m'a pris 5 minutes. 

Parais que le pdf ça pirate etc, prenons par exemple relay.com (que je sais vous n'aimez pas) ou l'on peu trouver le dernier joystick hors série spécial matos n°49 par exemple. J'ai beau fouiller google, j'ai rien trouvé ! La fameuse porte ouverte au piratage est quand même bien caché!

Donc si le pdf DRM "cay le mal", et ba il reste encore la solution "OMG le monde change, le HTML5 c'est puissant" qu'a utilisé récemment le financial times sur http://app.ft.com (faut un ibidule, un andromachin ou un blackbeutruc pour voir ce qu'il y a a voir) et en plus, PAF, ça vous fait entrer dans l'air du numérique. Et oui, cette solution permet la lecture en mode déconnecté. Par contre en effet, y a du travail pour un ou deux stagiaire cet été et un worflow à mettre en place.

Donc oui les gars, vous faites un super travail, vous avez monté vôtre mag à la force du poignet, et en plus si ça se trouve ça sera le dernier mag de jeux vidéo PC en France: le groupe "Yellow Media", ancien "Futur France"  (Joystick, Joypad, PlayStation Magazine, Consoles +, Jeux Vidéo Magazine...) est en redressement judiciaire depuis le 1er Juin. Mais ça serais quand même bien que vous en restiez la, car nous on vieilli (cf ma trentaine passé) et je suis assez surpris que les petit jeunes que je croise dans divers jeux ne vous connaisse pas plus que ça, et je n'ai pas envi de vous voir disparaître.

Merci d'avoir lut jusque la, et oui, en effet, j'été un précurseur pour mon age lors des cours d'orthographe.

----------


## alba

> Je trouve que l'argument "oui le piratage, toussa, alors non" est vraiment léger. Dés qu'un jeu est bon et n'a aucune protection, vous êtes les premiers à pointer cela "comme quoi quand on fait des bon jeux, y a pas besoin de DRM, ça embête les acheteurs"
> Par contre quand c'est votre travail, la c'est plus le même discours !


L'argument est même carrément nul quand on voit avec quelle facilité on peut se procurer un pdf pirate de cpc alors même qu'il n'existe pas de pdf légal... Du coup, si je ne défend pas Ferou, je pense que son comportement montre bien que l'argument du piratage ne tient pas debout: tant qu'on aura pas d'alternative légal, certains pirateront cpc sans avoir de remord.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sincèrement, ceux qui piratent un truc qui coûte pas cher, continueront à le pirater sans remord tout court.
Dans tous les cas, on ne lancera pas de version numérique tant qu'on aura pas trouvé une formule qui nous convient, ce qui risque de prendre du temps.

----------


## albany



----------


## kikoro

Sinon on se ramène tous chez boulon et on le le force à dire oui pour canard pc numérique§§§§§§. :Cigare: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## alba

> Sincèrement, ceux qui piratent un truc qui coûte pas cher, continueront à le pirater sans remord tout court.
> Dans tous les cas, on ne lancera pas de version numérique tant qu'on aura pas trouvé une formule qui nous convient, ce qui risque de prendre du temps.


Merci de cette réponse rapide! Après pour ce qui est du piratage, ce que je voulais surtout dire c'est que c'est pas en refusant d'offrir une alternative légal qu'on le contrera... Après, si tu me dis que vous cherchez à développer une version numérique, tant mieux. 

Au passage, t'en penses quoi de l'abonnement "first" de relay.com? Les journalistes sont bien rémunérés ou que dalle? Non parce que ça me botte bien comme truc mais ça me ferait chier de donner 9€ à relay et 1€ aux journaleux quoi...

----------


## albany

> ...
> J'attends toujours mon salaire de Mai 2002 et mes indemnités de licenciement, vu que je suis désormais blacklisté de Relay. Et croyez moi, j'en souffre...


Un quote de l'année dernière de Boulon au sujet de Relay devrait répondre à ta question ! De tête, il me semblait avoir lu de la part de la rédaction que Relay ne reversait pas qu'une partie des ventes aux journaux (genre ils en vendent 30000 en pdf et en rémunère 20000), un truc dans le genre. Du coup, ce ne sont pas les pirates qui enfument le journal mais le distributeur lui même, ça fait encore plus mal.

----------


## alba

> Un quote de l'année dernière de Boulon au sujet de Relay devrait répondre à ta question ! De tête, il me semblait avoir lu de la part de la rédaction que Relay ne reversait pas qu'une partie des ventes aux journaux (genre ils en vendent 30000 en pdf et en rémunère 20000), un truc dans le genre.


Ouais je l'avais vu en cherchant des infos sur cpc en numérique, ma question porte plus sur ce type d'offre plus que sur relay en particulier, qui ont visiblement été de vrais salauds sur ce point.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahah !
En dehors de mon histoire perso avec Relay -enfin plus avec ma patronne de kiosque complètement siphonné qu'avec relay tout court- il faut savoir que -pour les éditeurs- les offres de relay.com, c'est vraiment de l'arnaque.
Si tu bénéficies d'un abo first, tout va à relay et nous on ne touche rien du tout.
Je me rappelle très bien de notre seule et unique feuille de suivi relay : 5700 téléchargements du numéro pour 37 euros dans notre poche...
Seuls les magazines achetés à l'unité voient un pourcentage de leur prix reversés aux maisons d'éditions.
Si le magazine a été consulté par un "abonné", tant pis pour notre gueule.
C'était comme ça, il y a un an et demi, mais, ça nous a définitivement vacciné.

Notre but c'est de mettre au point une offre numérique propre à CPC.

----------


## kikoro

A ouai forcément on comprend pourquoi vous voulez pas de canard pc sur relay :tired: .
Une apli cpc pour ipad par exemple avec un système d'abonnement c'est possible non?
Surtout que cela vous rapporterez + vu que apple prend juste une petite partie du prix ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

On passerait jamais la certification de contenu d'Apple...
Et on en a pas vraiment envie. Ca serait ridicule de se cantonner à un type de tablette hors de prix alors qu'il y a plein de trucs moins chers qui sortent partout.

----------


## Mephisto

Et une webapp en HTML5 ? Ce serait lisible aussi bien sur tablette que sur pc, aussi bien sur Android que sur iOS, et en plus ça vous permettrait de lier l'abonnement aux comptes clients des abos papier. 
Enfin je suis pas très au jus des webapps en HTML5 mais vu ce qu'à sorti le Times ça à l'air faisable.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et une webapp en HTML5 ? Ce serait lisible aussi bien sur tablette que sur pc, aussi bien sur Android que sur iOS, et en plus ça vous permettrait de lier l'abonnement aux comptes clients des abos papier. 
> Enfin je suis pas très au jus des webapps en HTML5 mais vu ce qu'à sorti le Times ça à l'air faisable.


 C'est risqué de se baser sur un des magazines avec la renommée et le nombre de ventes les plus élevés au niveau mondial...

----------


## Mephisto

Je parle techniquement hein, de la faisabilité de proposer une version en ligne sous forme d'application web en HTML5. Après reste l'inconvénient auquel je viens de penser : ça contraint d'avoir une connexion sous la main.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il faut étudier aussi l'impact économique de la chose : pour parler franchement, entre risquer de perdre 10 lecteurs qui ne peuvent se faire livrer le canard papier, et investir dans une technologie pour risquer néanmoins de se faire pirater 500 exemplaires par mois, le calcul est vite fait.

----------


## alba

> Il faut étudier aussi l'impact économique de la chose : pour parler franchement, entre risquer de perdre 10 lecteurs qui ne peuvent se faire livrer le canard papier, et investir dans une technologie pour risquer néanmoins de se faire pirater 500 exemplaires par mois, le calcul est vite fait.


On retombe sur le même problème: cpc est DÉJÀ piratable. Je pourrais t'en trouver des douzaines de liens en 5 min. Donc non, sortir cpc en pdf légal n'augmentera en rien le piratage.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, mais le piratage de CPC n'est pas régulier.
Il correspond généralement à des sujets particuliers. Tu ne peux pas trouver toute la collection en Warez.
D'ailleurs, ça me fait vraiment marrer que le gars surprime les pubs, ainsi que nos autopromos à nous...
C'est vraiment sympa, méga antimondialiste...
Et en plus il diffuse le fruit de notre travail et il nous permet même pas de faire la pub pour nos autres publications.
N'empêche, j'aimerais vraiment le rencontrer pour savoir ce qui le motive.
Parce que le gars n'essaye même pas de diminuer l'impact sur nos ventes, il pourrait nous sortir en warez au bout de 13 jours sur 15 de commercialisation, il pourrait attendre un peu. Ou au moins inclure un truc "achetez si vous aimez" comme font les groupes de warez un peu classe. Là, même pas.

J'aimerais beaucoup le rencontrer.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ouais, mais le piratage de CPC n'est pas régulier.
> Il correspond généralement à des sujets particuliers. Tu ne peux pas trouver toute la collection en Warez.
> D'ailleurs, ça me fait vraiment marrer que le gars surprime les pubs, ainsi que nos autopromos à nous...
> C'est vraiment sympa, méga antimondialiste...
> Et en plus il diffuse le fruit de notre travail et il nous permet même pas de faire la pub pour nos autres publications.
> N'empêche, j'aimerais vraiment le rencontrer pour savoir ce qui le motive.
> Parce que le gars n'essaye même pas de diminuer l'impact sur nos ventes, il pourrait nous sortir en warez au bout de 13 jours sur 15 de commercialisation, il pourrait attendre un peu. Ou au moins inclure un truc "achetez si vous aimez" comme font les groupes de warez un peu classe. Là, même pas.
> 
> J'aimerais beaucoup le rencontrer.


Et lui faire rencontrer un poing américain par la même occasion ?

----------


## ebonnot

Le réel problème de Canard PC est qu'il traite d'informatique avec des lecteurs qui savent que ce que c'est qu'Internet, le warez, comment charger des pdfs illégaux, ... 
Rendez donc le canard moins intéressant comme ça il y aura moins de piratage. Ajoutez des recettes de cuisines, des dessins de Couly à colorier, ...

----------


## ebonnot

Rah damné multipost !

le mot du jours qui rime avec pdf : patte d'eph

----------


## Okxyd

De toute façon y a une bien meilleure méthode de piratage: la lecture du numéro dans le rayon presse du supermaché. En plus vous avez même pas l'équivalent du DRM  physique c'est à dire la pochette plastifiée, bande de nazes.

----------


## jetsnguns

Un pdf ou même une version acrobat avec DRM non téléchargeable c'est toujours piratable : j'ai trouvé une petite appli qui prend le controle d'adobe digital edition, fait scroller les pages, photographie chaque page et enregistre ensuite l'ensemble sous un pdf parfaitement téléchargeable. Je ne pense pas qu'il y aie une méthode infaillible, de la même manière qu'il pourra toujours y avoir un connard pour passer son temps à scanner chaque n° de CPC pour le diffuser ensuite en torrent. Maintenant, c'est plus une question d'équilibrage du risque et du coût nécessaire pour mettre en place ce systeme de diffusion numérique. A côté de çà, Si CPC fonctionne bien en kiosque, ce qui n'est plus franchement le cas de la plupart des mags (je crois que le dernier joypad s'est écoulé à quelques 3000 exemplaires max ...) pourquoi vouloir absolument diffuser une version numérique ? Un canard en papier, c'est carrément plus visible en kiosque ou dans un lieu publique/privé que sur une tablette ... Les miens se dispersent sur mon bureau au taff et pas mal de gens les découvrent et s'y intéressent, alors que s'ils étaient sur mon ipad, personne ne les verrait. Et puis franchement, feuilleter un journal, c'est quand meme super agréable. Après reste le côté archivage et la place nécessaire ainsi que l'usure et l'arrage inopportun des pages ... Le truc qui me semble viable, ce serait de conditionner l'envoi d'un DVD avec les anciens numéros au format électronique pour tout nouvel abonnement papier type "premium". Hardware magazine et PC update le font et je n'ai jamais pu trouver dispo sur le web les numéros au format PDF ou autre.

----------


## Shapa

> Un pdf ou même une version acrobat avec DRM non téléchargeable c'est toujours piratable : j'ai trouvé une petite appli qui prend le controle d'adobe digital edition, fait scroller les pages, photographie chaque page et enregistre ensuite l'ensemble sous un pdf parfaitement téléchargeable. Je ne pense pas qu'il y aie une méthode infaillible, de la même manière qu'il pourra toujours y avoir un connard pour passer son temps à scanner chaque n° de CPC pour le diffuser ensuite en torrent. Maintenant, c'est plus une question d'équilibrage du risque et du coût nécessaire pour mettre en place ce systeme de diffusion numérique. A côté de çà, Si CPC fonctionne bien en kiosque, ce qui n'est plus franchement le cas de la plupart des mags (je crois que le dernier joypad s'est écoulé à quelques 3000 exemplaires max ...) pourquoi vouloir absolument diffuser une version numérique ? Un canard en papier, c'est carrément plus visible en kiosque ou dans un lieu publique/privé que sur une tablette ... Les miens se dispersent sur mon bureau au taff et pas mal de gens les découvrent et s'y intéressent, alors que s'ils étaient sur mon ipad, personne ne les verrait. Et puis franchement, feuilleter un journal, c'est quand meme super agréable. Après reste le côté archivage et la place nécessaire ainsi que l'usure et l'arrage inopportun des pages ... Le truc qui me semble viable, ce serait de conditionner l'envoi d'un DVD avec les anciens numéros au format électronique pour tout nouvel abonnement papier type "premium". Hardware magazine et PC update le font et je n'ai jamais pu trouver dispo sur le web les numéros au format PDF ou autre.


Oui mais, par exemple je ne suis pas en France et l'abonnement coûte un rein. Et encore je peux m'abonner, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. Si par exemple CPC était diffusé sur Zinio (oui j'ai un iPad) je serais super heureux. Je préfère le papier mais si ça me reviens 30 euros de moins a l'année, surtout si ces 30 € ne vont pas dans la poche de la rédac mais a la poste, ce serait encore mieux.

----------


## jakbonhom

C'est pas mon genre, mais +1. Je suis pas en France, et à part choper CPC lorsque j'ai envie d'un bucket au KFC le plus proche, je fais plus 40 bornes aller/retour juste pour acheter un magazine. Et depuis que j'ai découvert Zinio, je peux m'abonner à certains titres et payer moins cher que ce que j'aurais fait en kiosque avec la conversion prix original/prix de l'autre côté de la frontière.

Le problème avec les apps dédiées, c'est qu'elles marchent un peu quand elles veulent. Non, je ne parle pas des Inrocks et de son app à la con qui marche plus depuis 2 semaines et qui a perdu une partie des magazines que j'avais achetés, mais pas encore lus.

----------


## Gordor

Il faut savoir que Zinio propose son appli Ipad en marque blanche. De nombreux magazines qui disent avoir leur appli ont en fait acheté la visionneuse Zinio qu'ils utilisent a leur fin personnelle.
Ca peut être une piste ...  ::): 

Et sinon Yellow media est maintenant dispo sur Relay.com *ET* Lekiosque.fr

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Sans parler du mag en PDF en suivant l'actualité, vous en êtes où pour l'idée de mettre les anciens numéros sur le site ? Enfin les tests surtout.
C'est abandonné ? Un délai de 2 ans après la sortie en kiosque me parait pas mal.

----------


## chanme

IL y avait des recettes de cuisine et je n'était pas contre ! Aller je me mouille un peu plus : je suis même pour une petite recette de cuisine, et puis ma fille pourrait colorier un dessin de Couly ... Quoi que ... On oublie pou rles dessins de Couly à colorier pour les enfants (vu le prix des séances de psy !)

---------- Post added at 17h08 ---------- Previous post was at 17h06 ----------




> Sans parler du mag en PDF en suivant l'actualité, vous en êtes où pour l'idée de mettre les anciens numéros sur le site ? Enfin les tests surtout.
> C'est abandonné ? Un délai de 2 ans après la sortie en kiosque me parait pas mal.


Ca me parait pas mal !

----------


## Paoh

- Deterrage de topic redondant -
Vous avez un soupcon de roadmap pour developper votre offre numerique ?

Ca serait un truc du type Uniflip/ ou Vuzit ?

Quelques liens a creuser :
http://alternativeto.net/software/uniflip/
(J'aime bien Zyyne, ils plantent des arbres truc de ouf)
et ici :
http://alternativeto.net/software/axmag/

Il y a de quoi faire en services ou au pire en technologie pour un dev en interne.
Vous pourriez commencer par payer un service pas cher afin de prendre la temperature du ROI : voir si ca telecharge bien et que ca pirate pas a tout va.
Et si c'est rentable, boom un ptit dev pour une solution maison a base de la techno qui va bien.

Ok je reve tout haut

----------


## comte fake

Salut tout le monde.

Voyant l'histoire pas très sympa de Relay, est-ce que l'on pourrait me confirmer que les ventes de notre Canard favoris de ce site vont bien dans les poches de l'équipe du magasine ?

Merci d'avance, bisous dentus.

----------


## Andromedius

> (...) D'ailleurs, ça me fait vraiment marrer que le gars surprime les pubs, ainsi que nos autopromos à nous...
> C'est vraiment sympa, méga antimondialiste...
> Et en plus il diffuse le fruit de notre travail et il nous permet même pas de faire la pub pour nos autres publications.
> N'empêche, j'aimerais vraiment le rencontrer pour savoir ce qui le motive.
> Parce que le gars n'essaye même pas de diminuer l'impact sur nos ventes, il pourrait nous sortir en warez au bout de 13 jours sur 15 de commercialisation, il pourrait attendre un peu. Ou au moins inclure un truc "achetez si vous aimez" comme font les groupes de warez un peu classe. Là, même pas.
> 
> J'aimerais beaucoup le rencontrer.



J'avais manqué ce fil de discussion, mais "I feel your pain", cher Monsieur Boulon.

C'est sûr, dans le genre crétinerie pseudo-engagée (mention spéciale pour le retrait des pubs et des promos), on fait difficilement mieux. Encore un rigolo qui se la joue "rebelle", bien caché derrière son moniteur et le doigt coincé dans son scanner d'occasion. 
Parce que, soyons clairs, le Net regorge de sites et de blogs qui traitent des jeux-vidéo. C'est pas exactement comme s'il y avait pénurie....

Lire Canard PC, c'est donc souscrire à une certaine forme éditoriale bien particulière qui suppose qu'on soutient le journal en l'achetant - ne serait-ce pour le travail des journalistes et le ton bien spécifique de la parution (mais je ne sous-entends pas que les autres magazines sont en revanche, eux, impunément 'piratables'...). 
Le diffuser illégalement, en sus du manque de respect pour le travail de la rédaction, c'est finalement aller à l'encontre même du plaisir de la lecture et de la découverte.

Encore une fois, lire et être fan de CPC, c'est forcément l'acheter. Tout comme les autres produits qu'on aime.

Une banalité, bonne à rappeler.

----------


## messe sans cause

Et après je fais comment pour buter les moustiques avec un pdf moi? hein? hein?

----------


## exarkun

Le PDF c'est une super mauvaise idée, si Canard PC sortait en PDF je serai le premier à essayé de le choper sur le net

----------


## znokiss

Heureusement, tout le monde n'est pas aussi con.

----------


## exarkun

> Heureusement, tout le monde n'est pas aussi con.


Bien sûr c'était à prendre au 3iéme degré, la France est dans le top 3 du piratage des biens culturels, sortir un magazine au format PDF c'est comme se tirer une balle dans le pied , déjà avec la concurrence sur le net c'est pas facile pour un magazine de jeux vidéo (je pense qu'on peux même généralisé).

----------


## Andromedius

> Et après je fais comment pour buter les moustiques avec un pdf moi? hein? hein?


Dans ce cas, une solution radicale, mais hélas trop affreusement célèbre entre 1935 et 1944...


Et je n'invente rien....  ::O: 
http://www.home-boulevard.com/insect...000029930.html

----------


## Minuteman

> Il faut savoir que Zinio propose son appli Ipad en marque blanche. De nombreux magazines qui disent avoir leur appli ont en fait acheté la visionneuse Zinio qu'ils utilisent a leur fin personnelle.
> Ca peut être une piste ... 
> 
> Et sinon Yellow media est maintenant dispo sur Relay.com *ET* Lekiosque.fr


Bon en quelques mois je suis passé du tout papier à tout sur "lekiosque.fr"...c'est juste top, moins cher pour moi et ça rapporte sûrement plus aux magazines de sucrer tous les intermédiaires. Il me manque CPC cependant...allez, mettez-vous sur lekiosque.fr quoi  :Emo:

----------


## Angora

Euh... Je débarque un peu, mais je suis un peu embêté... Mon abonnement prend fin avec le numéro 242 de mémoire, mais... je suis maintenant rendu dans un pays lointain où je sais même pas si mon canard peut me suivre. Et du coup j'ai perdu celui sur la Gamescon que j'attendais avec impatience mais qui arriva plus tard que mon avion.
Et du coup, je me demandais si y a un recours possible pour lire mon canard tout en évitant de re-traverser l'atlantique ?  ::):

----------


## jahwarrior

Te le faire envoyer par un pote ou la famille.   De rien.

----------


## starduck

Un gros +1 pour une appli (ou un PDF) de CPC en mode offline.
Le doublon magazine/tablette est un peu lourd :/
Je verrais bien le magazine en mode portrait et les screens en diapo quand on tourne la tablette en mode paysage ::wub::

----------


## Paoh

Le numero 241 vient de sortir et, nous, betes joueurs francophones lointains, on ne peut pas l'acheter (sauf depense debile de moulte fois le prix en transport poue ).

Avez-vous prevu de vous pencher dessus en 2012 ? Comme c'est un projet, c'est un budget. Je me demandais si vous aviez prevu de vous repencher dessus pour ne pas qu'on espere vainement.
Merci d'avance de briser les faux-espoirs.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu peux l'acheter chez madeinpresse, normalement.
Sinon, on commence très sérieusement à bosser sur une alternative.

----------


## Paoh

Merci pour la reponse rapide. Impossible d'acheter sur ce site mais j'arrete la car ca ne concerne pas CPC. C'est probablement un probleme technique de madeinpresse. J'espere juste que ca vient pas d'un DRM idiot de verification de geographie d'IP... J'ai bien mis une adresse en France mais choux blanc... (requete au support client envoyee)
Bref, vivement votre solution !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca risque de prendre un peu de temps.
On en est aux balbutiements...

----------


## Paoh

Plus de canardPC depuis 2006, j'ai appris a attendre. Bon courage et merci de penser a nous. J'espere que ce sera rentable. Dans le doute, faites bosser un esclave !

edit : le support de madeinpresse mouline a coup de "mais chez nous ca marche". Du coup je me suis enerve sur la boutique de CPC en attendant avec les bds de couly et 3 mags. 11 euros de frais de port mais bon zut. Allez les gars, faisez pas les cons, vous les avez les skills pour le format numerique.
En tout cas merci de nous tenir au courant des que vous aurez une idee de la timeline.

----------


## Raddi

Quand j'ai essayé, madeinpresse fonctionnait parfaitement depuis la Chine et le Japon... C'est une bonne solution pour les expatriés je trouve, c'est le prix du kiosque quoi, bien moins onéreux qu'un abonnement international. Mais justement je me demandais (désolé si la question a déjà été posée) : quand on achète un exemplaire sur ce genre de sites, vous y perdez beaucoup ? Ou ça reste raisonnable ? Je voudrais pas vous nuire non plus en faisant ma pub là  ::P:

----------


## Paoh

Le support de madeinpresse ne me réponds plus depuis le cheznousçamarche.
Dommage, je pense qu'il y avait moyen de trouver d'où le problème vient...

Pour les balbutiements de la version numérique,
Je suppose que vous n'allez pas réinventer la roue. Proposer son magazine sur un support de distribution existant est probablement le moins cher.
Vous avez pensé à BuyNLar.. à Amazon et sa nouvelle carte de crédit géante (article de fond à lire absolument) : le (la?) *Kindle Fire* ?
Ils proposent cette offre pour distribuer des magazines sur leur support
Allez les gars, faites-moi acheter une tablette pour lire mon CanardPC sur le sofa chez moi, loin des kiosques à journaux.

Une autre idée, peut-être encore moins chère :
Vos lecteurs étant la plupart des geeks, vendez un fichier protégé du type EPUB ou autre et nous on se démerde pour le lire sur notre PC ou ailleurs.

_PS Hors-sujet : j'ai reçu mon colis avec les strips de slips et les mags... et... ça me manquait... 5 ans et demi sans un CanardPC tout frais... snirfl, c'est beau votre nouvelle formule... (et heureusement qu'il y avait le plastic autour du papier...)_

----------


## Exekias

Juste pour apporter mon petit grain de sel...

Je suis abonné à la version papier et je ne compte pas en changer. Mais comme tout bon parisien, le moindre m² est précieux et donc les piles de CPC finissent à la poubelle (celle pour les papiers quand même, on garde un minimum de classe). Du coup, on ne peut plus consulter les anciens numéros. Et lors d'un promo Steam par exemple, on aimerait parfois pouvoir retrouver un ancien article pour savoir ce que vaut un joueur  ::): 

Du coup, un truc comme Le Monde est sympa : les abonnés papier ou numériques ont accès aux archives en ligne.

----------


## znokiss

> Du coup, un truc comme Le Monde est sympa : les abonnés papier ou numériques ont accès aux archives en ligne.


 Je crois qu'ils y travaillent.. en tout cas, je suis prêt à payer pour ça.

----------


## Raddi

> Le support de madeinpresse ne me réponds plus depuis le cheznousçamarche.


Ah ben CPC vient de disparaître du site, bizarre...

----------


## ebonnot

> Je crois qu'ils y travaillent.. en tout cas, je suis prêt à payer pour ça.


 Moi aussi ! Les piles de Canard PC usagés n'ont pas un très bon WAF ....

----------


## Zohan

A la Réunion j'ai un peu de mal à trouver mon CPC en kiosque... Je me lance sur madeinpresse. Mais j'ai trouvé que le Hardware que j'achète de ce pas hop hop. Le classique n'y est pas? (je ne vois que des numéros plus anciens)

----------


## Raddi

Oui donc je disais un peu avant que CPC a brusquement disparu de madeinpresse, sans explication. Il reste le Hardware, c'est toujours ça. Mais ça m'ennuie ça, je vais être obligé de demander à une bonne poire de m'envoyer le mag...

----------


## ToneLune

Tiens, bizarre. Il y a une semaine j'ai regardé sur Made in Presse les numéros de disponible en version numérique, c'était à partir du 200 jusqu'à aujourd'hui je crois. Et aujourd'hui le site affiche que _cette parution n'est actuellement plus disponible._ Donc c'est peut-être provisoire, ou alors ils ont arrêté. Je ne connait pas du tout leur fonctionnement, donc je ne peux pas t'aider plus.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

On est pas au courant de cette histoire.
On les contacte dés demain.

----------


## Zohan

> On est pas au courant de cette histoire.
> On les contacte dés demain.


Ah ça il va y en avoir du contact... Qu'ils soient pendus haut et court par le scrotum pour m'avoir empêché de choper mon canard tout de suite. Et on leur fouettera les gonades avec du houx aussi.

----------


## Raddi

Putain ouais c'est très chiant. En plus ce sont les seuls à proposer le canard en numérique non ? Si quelqu'un a une autre solution (légale), je suis preneur parce que j'ai pas d'autre moyen de le lire en ce moment et j'aimerais bien suivre le petit cours de programmation de LFS.

----------


## Narm

> Ah ça il va y en avoir du contact... Qu'ils soient pendus haut et court par le scrotum pour m'avoir empêché de choper mon canard tout de suite. Et on leur fouettera les gonades avec du houx aussi.


Et pour aussi avoir des chiffres de ventes bizarres : 



> "Mauvaise nouvelle pour ceux qui nous suivaient via MadeinPresse. On a laissé tomber suite à des chiffres très étranges : Quand on nous dit qu'on a vendu 21 magazines depuis qu'on est sur le site alors que la redac en a acheté deux fois plus à elle tout seule...... Ça laisse songeur."

----------


## Raddi

Ah ok...

----------


## Raddi

Bon mais vous allez proposer le mag sur un autre site du coup ? Sinon c'est trop injuste :calimero:

----------


## Paoh

Si vous avez dedie quelques minutes par semaine a quelqu'un sur CanardPC en abo numerique, peut-il se manifester ici ?
Si vous avez besoin de connaitre le ROI d'un tel projet vous pouvez faire un sondage du type "promesse d'abonnement" (en mentionnant si c'est en plus ou a la place de l'abo papier)
Si vous souhaitez glaner un peu de temps benevole sur le sujet, n'hesitez pas a me contacter.

----------


## Zohan

Je vous fais confiance si vous me dites que vous bossez sur un autre moyen de diffuser le magazine en format numérique. Par contre, tant qu'à faire ce serait possible d'avoir un autre programme pour le lire que celui de madeinpresse?  ::siffle:: 

---------- Post added at 07h31 ---------- Previous post was at 07h28 ----------

Et au passage, si vous avez vraiment vendu que 21 magazines sur madeinpresse, ça fait de mon CPC Hardware un putain de collector. Je suis riche.  :Cigare:

----------


## Raddi

Ben déjà que j'en ai acheté 4...

----------


## Mastaba

La rédac achète son propre magajine ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut bien checker si les versions sont pas salopées.
Et elles l'ont été plus d'une fois.

----------


## abelthorne

> J'aimerais bien qu'on mette plus de numéros sur Abondonware-Magazine.
> Faut qu'on en discute entre nous.


C'est toujours d'actualité ? Comment vous décidez quels numéros vous mettez à dispo sur ce site : ancienneté ? stocks disponibles dans la boutique ?

Et c'est vous qui fournissez les magazines numérisés ou vous autorisez juste la disponibilité de certains numéros et c'est à l'admin du site de se démerder pour les scanner ou trouver des scans ailleurs ? Parce que vu la citation, j'ai l'impression que c'est vous qui les fournissez mais ça m'étonne que ce soient des scans plus ou moins propres alors qu'en ayant les fichiers sources vous seriez en mesure de fournir une version de meilleure qualité.

----------


## Folnus

> Juste pour apporter mon petit grain de sel...
> 
> Je suis abonné à la version papier et je ne compte pas en changer. Mais comme tout bon parisien, le moindre m² est précieux et donc les piles de CPC finissent à la poubelle (celle pour les papiers quand même, on garde un minimum de classe). Du coup, on ne peut plus consulter les anciens numéros. Et lors d'un promo Steam par exemple, on aimerait parfois pouvoir retrouver un ancien article pour savoir ce que vaut un joueur 
> 
> Du coup, un truc comme Le Monde est sympa : les abonnés papier ou numériques ont accès aux archives en ligne.


Tu peux aussi essayer de les revendre sur internet. Ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois d'acheter comme ça des numéro que j'avais loupé et qui épuisé sur la boutique en ligne pour compléter ma collection.

----------


## nasdric

Perso j'aimerai bien une appli IPAD CPC qui me permettrait de m'abonner et de ne plus acheter un numéro de temps en temps. En plus c'est bon pour nos forêts quoi qu'on, sait tous que CPC est fabriqué en PQ recyclé....

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Putain ouais c'est très chiant. En plus ce sont les seuls à proposer le canard en numérique non ? Si quelqu'un a une autre solution (légale), je suis preneur parce que j'ai pas d'autre moyen de le lire en ce moment et j'aimerais bien suivre le petit cours de programmation de LFS.


C'est pas la panacée, mais en attendant mieux tu peux déjà avoir accès au code source des leçons précédentes ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/61...ez-couch%C3%A9

----------


## Raddi

Je me suis arrangé ! Je demande à un ami de me scanner la page  ::P:

----------


## Paoh

> Perso j'aimerai bien une appli IPAD CPC qui me permettrait de m'abonner et de ne plus acheter un numéro de temps en temps. En plus c'est bon pour nos forêts quoi qu'on, sait tous que CPC est fabriqué en PQ recyclé....


Il faut arreter de penser app et penser portabilite pour toucher le maximum de lecteurs potentiels (PCs, tablettes, smartphones, etc...)
Seule une fraction des lecteurs sera assez interessee pour payer la version numerique
Et a titre d'indicateur on voit deja que 70% des lecteurs du site sondes n'ont pas de tablette et s'en tapent.

Donc le bon investissement serait plutot de produire du contenu (de type EPUB par exemple) distribue par un tiers ou en interne sur la boutique.

----------


## Gordor

EPUB ou PDF, ca se pirate trop facilement

----------


## abelthorne

> EPUB ou PDF, ca se pirate trop facilement


Du moment qu'une version numérique de quoi que ce soit existe, ça se pirate trop facilement. Que ce soit blindé de DRM ou non.

----------


## Paoh

> Du moment qu'une version numérique de quoi que ce soit existe, ça se pirate trop facilement. Que ce soit blindé de DRM ou non.


Pas mieux. A partir du moment ou ca devient numerique, c'est piratable. D'ailleurs je serai curieux de savoir ce qu'est un format "difficile a pirater" lisible sur toutes les plateformes. Si quelqu'un peut en nommer un parmi cette liste...
EPUB ne requiert pas de DRM dans ces specs mais permet son ajonction. La faiblesse de certaines specs lui est reprochee mais a part ca, c'est un format libre ouvert dont les outils d'edition, de lecture sont repandus.
Un exemple a ne pas suivre : A mon travail, j'ai affaire a cette horreur pour des manuels numeriques DRMises, c'est l'enfer du debut a la fin : telechargements rates, demandes de nouveau code, lecture impossible, support lent ou nul, etc.

----------


## starduck

Un très bon exemple de ce que pourrait être CPC en numérique.
Je sais, c'est sur ipad, c'est le mal, mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon! 
Recherchez "The Red Bulletin francais" dans le kiosque et dites-moi ce que vous en pensez  :;): 


PS: c'est gratuit

----------


## commandeur_brin

Ayant fait une recherche avec l'outil du forum et étant tombé sur tous les articles et topic parlant de la dématérialisation des jeux vidéo, je suis obligé de créer un topic.

Je me rappel qu'a l’époque de la grève on pouvait acheter CPC sur un magasin en ligne, le lire sur son Iphone/Ipad et l'avoir après en papier... 

Quel était ce magasin en ligne ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Jolaventur

Ils ont été un temps sur Relay.com mais c'est fini.
Sauf que c'est full numérique tu ne reçois pas de mag papier.

CPC HW débarque sur Ipad et bientôt Androïd mais ce ne sera pas le cas du Canard  à cause du rythme de parution.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Sinon ça rejoint ce topic plus bas non ?

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/96...-canard-en-PDF

Faudrait changer le titre "PDF ou autre" un truc plus généraliste sur le sujet peut-être.

----------


## kilfou

Fusionné et renommé.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Fusionné et renommé.


Il manque un Sangohan jeune padawan.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Oups, ça m'a semblé plus malin de faire un topic à part.

----------


## Raddi

Bon, toujours pas d'alternative à feu madeinpresse ? Je suis en manque moi  ::sad::

----------


## Raddi

J'ai décidé de relancer cette question 1 fois par mois, tenez-le vous pour dit  :tired:

----------


## bambibreizh

Tiens j'y pense (puisque la question est relancée), au lieu de viser une sortie "en même temps" que le papier, ne serait-il pas possible de faire une sortie mensuelle (2 numéros en 1 numérique).
Peut être que la solution n'est pas bonne, mais la "bonne" solution est peut être de ne pas avoir une sortie synchronisée sur la version papier.
Bon je vais quand même préciser que n'ayant pas d'Ipad2, je ne serais pas client de cette version ;p

----------


## abelthorne

Tiens, vous avez lu l'édito du dernier Canard PC ? Nudge, nudge, wink wink. Say no more.

----------


## Raddi

Le teasing de malade, tu sais que j'ai le coeur fragile ?  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

Parait que la redac prépare un canardPC tablette un peu spécial, pas l'édition classique trop relou a mettre en ligne tous les 15 jours, mais un nouveau truc... 
du coup j'ai hate, et j'attends

----------


## Raddi

Ah... merci pour l'info, hâte de voir ça aussi.

----------


## abelthorne

> pas l'édition classique trop relou a mettre en ligne tous les 15 jours, mais un nouveau truc...


Genre un site web ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Raddi

Moi ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est que "de fait" le Canard est numérisé à chaque fois : si tu vas sur un site de vente en ligne de magazine, tu peux feuilleter Canard PC mais pas zoomer : c'est ce que je fais pour voir au moins les notes des jeux que j'attends  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

il est numérisé oui, mais je crois que la rédac considère qu'une simple version numérisée n'a que peu d'interet. Si tu va voir la verison canardpc Hardware sur tablette, tu verras que c'est bien plus qu'une simple version numérisée

----------


## abelthorne

> Moi ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est que "de fait" le Canard est numérisé à chaque fois


Et sans avoir besoin de le numériser, depuis qu'on fait plus de compo manuelle, on peut sortir directement un PDF pour l'imprimeur et le même en moins lourd pour que les gens le lisent sur leur PC. Le problème n'est pas lié à la technique ou à une somme de travail supplémentaire, s'il s'agit d'obtenir une version numérique du canard vendu en kiosque.

----------


## Raddi

Oui, on verra ce que ça donne, mais une simple version numérisée, c'est déjà mieux que pas de CPC du tout  ::'(: 
Plus qu'à espérer que leur truc se mettra en place rapidement...

Edit : c'est pas faux ce que tu dis abelthorne... Bref, il faut attendre maintenant. C'est déjà bien qu'ils aient un projet.

----------


## Gordor

Pour canardPC hardware, ils passent par un prestataire de service qui reprend la version numérisée pour en faire un truc fun qui bouge et avec une plus value sur la version papier.
Ce boulot la est a priori un gros travail (d'une quinzaine de jours) qu'ils ne pourraient pas mettre en place sur la version canardPC qui sort tous les 15 jours

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Parait que la redac prépare un canardPC tablette un peu spécial, pas l'édition classique trop relou a mettre en ligne tous les 15 jours, mais un nouveau truc... 
> du coup j'ai hate, et j'attends


Même que ouais. (la suite au prochain épisode)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à faire gagner des IPads maintenant que vous êtes riches.

----------


## yOoN

Salut, je viens de me mettre à Civilisation V et qu'est-ce que j'vois pas qui y a pu d'disponib' dans la boutique ? Le HS 13 comme de bien entendu par un hasardeux hasard...
Y-t-il moyen d'acheter ce n° en pdf ? Et sinon comment se procurer le tuto des 50 premiers coups ?
Merci.

----------


## Raddi

Tu peux demander à un Canard dans la rubrique "Achat divers" sinon.
Pour les PDF si j'ai bien compris c'est mort, il devrait y avoir une version mensuelle sur iPad, mais pas le CPC "normal"  ::'(:

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est triste. On drague les utilisateurs de tablettes (ce que je comprends), mais on ne pense plus du tout aux abonnés de la version papier.
Une version PDF (ou assimilé, enfin un truc que mon PC puisse lire hors-ligne) serait sympa pour au moins deux raisons :
- plus besoin de stocker une pile de 200 magazines sur la machine à laver (ça fait ronchonner madame);
- plus besoin de rechercher 3h pour retrouver un vieux test qui nous intéresse : une recherche PDF, et zou.
Le public de la version papier n'est pas un public éternellement acquis, et si l'on pense aux dégradations de la qualité de cette version (y'a de plus en plus de fautes, autant question orthographe/grammaire que dans la cohérence des captures d'écran, sérieux), peut-être serait-il temps de faire un geste ?
Je sais bien qu'il ne faut que 30s pour trouver un bon scan PDF (illégal) sur l'Intertubes, mais ce n'est pas dans mes principes.


De la part d'un fidèle abonné.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est triste. On drague les utilisateurs de tablettes (ce que je comprends), mais on ne pense plus du tout aux abonnés de la version papier.


C'est évidemment totalement faux. J'ai déjà évoqué la question et les termes de l'équation plusieurs fois, notamment par là. Ce n'est pas aussi simple que vous le croyez.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ben non, justement.
Cela fait plus de 4 ans qu'on en parle. Aussi complexe soit le problème, on constate que ça n'a pas évolué d'un poil.
Les fautes dans le mag, c'est un constat. Et y'a pas d'excuse qui vaille.
Même l'illustrateur (est-ce encore Couly ?) semble moins inspiré. Je ne suis pas le seul à ne plus rire depuis pas mal de numéros. On est loin de la grosse déconnade originelle.
Quand au fait de se sentir délaissé, c'est un ressenti : blablabla iPad, blablabla ConsoleMag, mais rien sur CanardPC Papier.

En qualité de lecteur, je sens que le mag papier commence à dériver. Si ça continue comme ça, on va se dire la même chose que pour un certain mag : vivement que des _anciens_ se regroupent et forment un nouveau mag  :^_^: 
On n'y est pas encore, loin de là, mais c'est l'idée. Tout de même : si demain des anciens font quelque chose de mieux que CPC (un truc dans l'esprit du début de CPC), je fonce.

Choucroute, on veut choucroute !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> mais rien sur CanardPC Papier.


C'est pas comme si on venait de lancer une nouvelle formule rénovée et enrichie pour le même prix, en effet.
Mais bon, je comprends, c'était mieux avant.

----------


## gros_bidule

La formule "rénovée", est-ce la nouvelle mise en forme ? Si oui, ce n'est qu'un changement de style. Pas de quoi fouetter un miaou.
Le côté "enrichi", je ne le vois pas. On a toujours nos tests, des news. Je ne dis pas ça méchamment hein, mais je ne vois pas de différence avec ce qui se faisait avant.

----------


## starduck

> La formule "rénovée", est-ce la nouvelle mise en forme ? Si oui, ce n'est qu'un changement de style. Pas de quoi fouetter un miaou.
> Le côté "enrichi", je ne le vois pas. On a toujours nos tests, des news. Je ne dis pas ça méchamment hein, mais je ne vois pas de différence avec ce qui se faisait avant.


Faudrait savoir: c'était mieux avant ou tu veux une nouvelle formule. Ca sent un peu le coup du beurre et l'argent du beurre ton histoire...

----------


## gros_bidule

Non mais ancienne/nouvelle formule, je dis que je vois pas différence. Et je m'en fiche.

----------


## Zepolak

> Non mais ancienne/nouvelle formule, je dis que je vois pas différence. Et je m'en fiche.


Console Magazine, au hasard ?

----------


## gros_bidule

What ?
Console Magazine, c'est un supplément temporaire (pour ce faire une idée de ce que sera ce futur mag, dissocié de CanardPC), en aucun cas un élément d'une nouvelle formule.

----------


## dalgwen

> What ?
> Console Magazine, c'est un supplément temporaire (pour ce faire une idée de ce que sera ce futur mag, dissocié de CanardPC), en aucun cas un élément d'une nouvelle formule.


Soit tu es dans les petits papier de la rédaction et tu sais quelque chose qu'ils n'ont pas annoncé, soit tu extrapoles. Je penche pour la deuxième solution.
Le supplément Console Magazine dissocié de Canard PC est une des trois éventualités. Les trois éventualités sont : Canard PC seul, Canard PC avec supplément console, Canard PC et Canard Console séparé.
La grosse augmentation des ventes mentionné par la rédaction laisse entendre que la solution Canard PC seul n'est plus d'actualité. Mais pour le reste...

----------


## gros_bidule

Ben non, il a toujours été convenu que Console Magazine cesserait d'être inclus dans Canard PC à partir de... (je ne me souviens plus de la date, quelque chose comme mi-2012 ?).
Ou alors j'ai super mal lu la news de l'époque. Je file aux WC pour vérifier...

----------


## Samzamel

> Ben non, il a toujours été convenu que Console Magazine cesserait d'être inclus dans Canard PC à partir de... (je ne me souviens plus de la date, quelque chose comme mi-2012 ?).
> Ou alors j'ai super mal lu la news de l'époque. Je file aux WC pour vérifier...


Tu vérifies encore?

----------


## yOoN

Enfin c'est bien beau les beaux discours sur les mecs qui achètent le canard, la complexité du monde qu'il est dur et le piratage, mais j'en suis de ceux qui achètent TRÈS régulièrement et je voulais acheter EN PLUS le hors série n°13...
Donc si je résume, on me répond pas et je vais me faire foutre... De toute façon je vous les laisse vos 50 premiers coups de merde de Civ V, vu les efforts du jeu pour faire comprendre ses mécanismes via ses didacticiels et la progressivité de ses niveaux de difficulté, on est très vite autonome et rassuré sur la réputation hermétique de la série.
Merci donc de m'avoir fait économiser le prix du HS (plus les frais de port).

Mais quand même à force de vous lire je ne peux m'empêcher de trouver dans cette situation une certaine ironie. Parce que c'est bien beau de se foutre de la gueule des grands éditeurs régulièrement mais au moins eux ils prennent le temps de faire un procès ou au moins de faire pression pour supprimer des libertés ; si t'ajoute qu'en plus tu finis toujours par pouvoir te procurer leurs productions légalement ou pas...

Je dois admettre que votre ligne éditoriale est très éloignée de votre pratique dans les faits du coup. Alors soit cette ligne est putassière, c'est à dire clientéliste et hypocrite dans le même temps, soit dès qu'il s'agit d'économie l'édito renie la plèbe des pigistes inspirés. En un mot : Schizophrénie.

Je résume. J'achète tous les quinze jours CPC (4.30€), Hardware (5.50€) est inexplicablement passé en bimensuel (sérieux le contenu nouveau doit être passé à 30% du canard maxi pour le même prix qu'avant) mais j'achète, je veux acheter un hors série qui n'est plus dispo et non seulement on me répond pas mais en plus je devrais culpabiliser pour ne pas payer plus cher la "nouvelle formule"... Mais je ne culpabilise pas. Le cahier console de la nouvelle formule est un ratage en l'état actuel. Pourtant j'ai un PC et un Iphone et j'ai trouvé que c'était une bonne idée mais au final c'est trop bâtard comme format. Par exemple pour savoir qu'il y a un Civilization pour Iphone c'est par un fansite que je suis passé alors que c'est typiquement le genre de test que j'aimerais trouver dans un cahier console de CPC.

Alors Ivan le fou, j'adore tes papiers dans CPC mais reconnais que là on frôle le sublime de l'absurde.

EDIT : en y repensant bien je ne vois plus l'intérêt d'acheter Hardware. Déjà lire CPC jusqu'au bout tous les quinze jours, il faut avoir un transite intestinale en forme, mais là je vais pas me faire une gastro pour ne rien rater d'HW en plus...

----------


## gros_bidule

> Tu vérifies encore?


Voui. Je ne sais plus dans quel numéro c'était annoncé  ::P:

----------


## Miguel

> Enfin c'est bien beau les beaux discours sur les mecs qui achètent le canard, la complexité du monde qu'il est dur et le piratage, mais j'en suis de ceux qui achètent TRÈS régulièrement et je voulais acheter EN PLUS le hors série n°13...
> Donc si je résume, on me répond pas et je vais me faire foutre... De toute façon je vous les laisse vos 50 premiers coups de merde de Civ V, vu les efforts du jeu pour faire comprendre ses mécanismes via ses didacticiels et la progressivité de ses niveaux de difficulté, on est très vite autonome et rassuré sur la réputation hermétique de la série.
> Merci donc de m'avoir fait économiser le prix du HS (plus les frais de port).


D'après ce que je comprends tu as posé quelque part une question concernant le HS 13, et tu n'as pas obtenu de réponse. Nous en sommes désolés : la rédaction est en plein bouclage, et moi... je réponds à tous les mails, mais je ne traîne pas beaucoup sur le forum, c'est peut-être un tort. Sache donc que le HS13 est définitivement épuisé.

----------


## Raddi

On lui a dit de poster dans la rubrique achat/vente déjà...

----------


## Nielle

Je propose de vérouiller le pdf avec un mot de passe qui sera transmis par vos soins aux abonné via le compte sur le site, ou l'e-mail qui lui est join.  ::ninja::

----------


## Grosnours

Dans ce cas il faudrait un mot de passe unique par abonné pour repérer d'où vient la fuite. En espérant que le pdf n'est pas crackable facilement. Et que personne ne scanne le magazine papier.
Ce qui fait beaucoup de boulot pour pas grand chose.

Ceci dit moi aussi j'attends la solution miracle pour avoir mon canard en numérique.  :Emo:

----------


## gros_bidule

Non mais le magazine est déjà (régulièrement ?) scanné  ::P: 
La problématique du "le mag sera t-il sur les réseaux P2P et DDL ?" ne se pose même pas.

----------


## Grosnours

Certes, mais on peut aussi comprendre le point de vue que puisque le canard est déjà piraté, inutile de donner aux éventuels pirates encore plus de facilité.
Ou en d'autres termes envoyer un simple pdf ne fera que faciliter la tache des pirates et potentiellement démultiplier les dégâts.

----------


## gros_bidule

Peut être que ça vaudrait le coup d'essayer, et d'analyser les résultats sérieusement ?
On critique joyeusement les gros éditeurs lorsqu'ils défendent les DRM de leurs jeux sous prétexte qu'il faut bien lutter contre le piratage (donc, d'après eux, ce piratage devrait exploser sans DRM). En face de ça, on félicite les jeux indépendants sans DRM qui, étrangement, marchent très bien. L'absence de protection ne signifie donc pas pillage à gogo systématique.
Tout ça pour dire que ce n'est pas si simple : une version PDF de CPC (ou un système similaire, on est en 2012 quand même) n'est pas forcément suicidaire.

----------


## Teto

> Peut être que ça vaudrait le coup d'essayer, et d'analyser les résultats sérieusement ?
> On critique joyeusement les gros éditeurs lorsqu'ils défendent les DRM de leurs jeux sous prétexte qu'il faut bien lutter contre le piratage (donc, d'après eux, ce piratage devrait exploser sans DRM). En face de ça, on félicite les jeux indépendants sans DRM qui, étrangement, marchent très bien. L'absence de protection ne signifie donc pas pillage à gogo systématique.
> Tout ça pour dire que ce n'est pas si simple : une version PDF de CPC (ou un système similaire, on est en 2012 quand même) n'est pas forcément suicidaire.


Je pense qu'on parle de 2 choses pas comparables.
En revanche, il me semble que l'essai a déjà été fait. Et si je me souviens bien, entre le distributeur qui mentait sur les ventes pour s'en mettre plus dans les poches et le N) qui se retrouvait 5 minutes après sa sortie sur les réseaux P2P... Essai concluant : À dégager !

----------


## gros_bidule

Ou interprétation bancale, plutôt.
- problème de distribution : pourquoi CPC n'a t-il pas distribué lui-même les versions informatiques ? Ce n'est pourtant pas sorcier, surtout aujourd'hui;
- vite présent sur les réseau P2P & co ? Ben et alors ? Ca l'est déjà actuellement. Si la version pirate de CPC pouvait tuer le mag, elle l'aurait déjà fait depuis longtemps (combien de temps pour recevoir un mag*** VS combien de temps pour téléchoper une version pirate ? C'est bête, mais si l'on compare ces deux durées, pourquoi diable est-ce que je continue de m'abonner à CPC ? Peut être parce que tout le monde n'est pas un pirate, tout simplement).

* et prenons aussi en compte les problème d'impression (les bavures d'encre, c'est de plus en plus courant), les retards de la poste (ce n'est pas la faute de CPC, ok, mais c'est juste pour comparer versions légale VS illégale, niveau confort), le fameux numéro où pas mal de pages étaient collées et donc fichues (et biensûr, on nous a gentiment répondu qu'on pouvait aller se brosser pour avoir une version correcte ou en ligne) etc.

----------


## Teto

> Ou interprétation bancale, plutôt.
> - problème de distribution : pourquoi CPC n'a t-il pas distribué lui-même les versions informatiques ? Ce n'est pourtant pas sorcier, surtout aujourd'hui;
> - vite présent sur les réseau P2P & co ? Ben et alors ? Ca l'est déjà actuellement. Si la version pirate de CPC pouvait tuer le mag, elle l'aurait déjà fait depuis longtemps (combien de temps pour recevoir un mag*** VS combien de temps pour téléchoper une version pirate ? C'est bête, mais si l'on compare ces deux durées, pourquoi diable est-ce que je continue de m'abonner à CPC ? Peut être parce que tout le monde n'est pas un pirate, tout simplement).
> 
> * et prenons aussi en compte les problème d'impression (les bavures d'encre, c'est de plus en plus courant), les retards de la poste (ce n'est pas la faute de CPC, ok, mais c'est juste pour comparer versions légale VS illégale, niveau confort), le fameux numéro où pas mal de pages étaient collées et donc fichues (et biensûr, on nous a gentiment répondu qu'on pouvait aller se brosser pour avoir une version correcte ou en ligne) etc.


OK je vois.  :^_^:

----------


## yOoN

Toutes mes excuses pour le ton de mon précédent message.
Et dites vous que ce message n'est pas qu'un prétexte pour m'éloigner de mon siège de mille ans de Paris encaissé dans les montagnes.

----------


## dalgwen

> Voui. Je ne sais plus dans quel numéro c'était annoncé


Celui que tu as rêvé  ::trollface:: 




> J'en déduis que ça annonce la fin prochaine du supplément dans cpc, non ?





> Non, aucun changement en vue pour l'instant dans la version papier de Canard PC.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hardware (5.50€) est inexplicablement passé en bimensuel


Oh bah non, Canard PC hardware est toujours trimestriel.

---------- Post added at 11h11 ---------- Previous post was at 11h10 ----------




> en plus je devrais culpabiliser pour ne pas payer plus cher la "nouvelle formule"


La nouvelle formule de Canard PC n'a pas changé le prix.

---------- Post added at 11h18 ---------- Previous post was at 11h11 ----------




> Console Magazine, c'est un supplément temporaire (pour ce faire une idée de ce que sera ce futur mag, dissocié de CanardPC), en aucun cas un élément d'une nouvelle formule.


Mais si, Console mag est bien le point principal de la nouvelle formule : 16 pages supplémentaires sans changement de prix pour traiter de l'actu Consoles et Smartphones. Mais dans la nouvelle formule, il y a aussi le changement de maquette et les nouvelles rubriques (développez-couché & l'oeil dans le rétro)

----------


## MagiX

justement si un numéro est épuisé.... pourquoi alors ne pas le proposer gratuitement en format pdf ou que sais je 

non seulement ça va intéresser ceux qui n'ont pu l acheter, mais ça va intéresser aussi ceux qui ont pu l acheter

le format d'origine électronique n'étant que meilleur par rapport au format papier (bah oui faut bien un format electronique à donner à l imprimeur, bon après c'est surement un fichier type adobe illustrator, in design ou quark xpress)
on perd l'aspect usure du papier, l'archivage (encombrement) les défaut qu'un bouquin à sur l'aspect "reliure/encolure" qui fait qu'on perd parfois qqs millimètre d image sur une image étalé sur 2 pages

perso j ai voulu commander aujourd hui canard pc 251, j'ai été surpris qu'il n y ai pas moyen de l avoir en version eletronique légal sur un kindle, ave-comic ou que sais je, bref n'importe quel moyen de l avoir en ebook et sur mon PC et sur ma tablet android

bon je me suis dit, bon on va se faire une raison et commander la version papier, paf que vois je 2.40euros de frais de port  plus de la moitié du prix du zine ça va pas la tête
de payer un ebook au même prix que son équivalent papier je veux bien (ça vous permet de marger plus et en contre partis moi le ebook est inusable et prend 0 volume d'encombrement chez moi)
mais payer presque autant en frais de port que le magazine lui même (c'est un zine quoi, c'est pas l'édition unique d'un livre collector qui me vient de tokyo) faut pas charrier

bref ça me soule cet immobilisme à la française  on te propose de la VOD mais les video propose son en basse definition vendu honteusement pour de la "HD" (de la HD par rapport à quoi... une video 320*240 ???)
on te chante les louange des livres électronique mais sorti des romans ou qqs comic americains t'as que tes yeux pour pleurer 
on te parle de musique mais 80% du temps c'est des musique qui utilise même pas un codec lossless
pire on te vend des soit disant musique "qualité studio" qui ne sont que des version cd 44.1khz boosté
ou alors on te vend des musique soit disant sasn perte mais quand on analyse la musique on se rend compte que la plateforme se fout encore de ta tronche et te vend juste un mp3 320bps réencodé en format "lossless" (un peu comme si tu convertissait un divx 700Mo en raw pure non compressé de 20Go et te le vendait pour un truc top qualité ...le mal est fait)

bref y en a pas un peu marre de toujours dire que c est le client final qui est coupable sur le principe de "coupable d'intention" 

ça pirate à tout va les films, ça m empêche pas comme beaucoup d'avoir des centaines de dvd et blu ray acheté légalement
ça pirate à tout va les bouquins, ça m’empêche pas comme bien d autre d'acheter des bouquins

mais arrive un moment moi ça me soule il y a une réalité que vous les acteurs ne réalisé pas
ça ne me gène pas d acheter, mais arrive un moment faudrait réaliser d'ou en partie vient le besoin des clients du dématérialisé

le besoin il est qu'on a pas tous un chateau de 58 pièces
le dématérialisé ça veut bien dire ce que ça veut dire, il n'y a plus de bien MATERIEL

perso chez moi les murs ils sont pas extensibles, et j'ai pas encore trouvé un système style sac du père noël à la contenance infini
à force d'accumuler des biens matériels y a plus de place pour les nouveaux, et comme personne n'aime jeter ce qu'il a payer de ses sous gagné à la sueur de son front, on est plutôt conservateur

alors surtout cher éditeurs francais, oooh ne proposes surtout pas de version dématérialisé de vos mangas, vos magazine vos je sais pas quoi
mais venez pas pleurer que les ventes baisse car si de plus en plus sont comme moi, les lotissement ils vont pas et en baissant de prix et en s'agrandissant non plus
donc arrive un moment faut faire un choix de "vu le peu de place que j'ai chez moi, qu'est ce que je peut envisager collectionner"

vous voulez pas nous proposer votre propriété intellectuel de façon dématérialisé... bah gardé la pour vous votre propriété intellectuelle bien au chaud dans votre tête comme ça vous serez sur que personne la volera et vous serez surtout sur de pas pouvoir la rétribuer/monnayer

----------


## jmp

C'est vrai que j'ai aussi reculé sur les frais de port. Je voulais me procurer un vieux numéro mais à ce prix-là faut pas déconner...

----------


## magictof

> C'est vrai que j'ai aussi reculé sur les frais de port. Je voulais me procurer un vieux numéro mais à ce prix-là faut pas déconner...



Pas mieux!  ::(: 
Sinon mettez au moins les vieux numéros en pdf, pour les gens qui veulent les acheter c'est plus simple... et pour vous pas de soucis de rupture de stock.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> justement si un numéro est épuisé.... pourquoi alors ne pas le proposer gratuitement en format pdf ou que sais je 
> non seulement ça va intéresser ceux qui n'ont pu l acheter, mais ça va intéresser aussi ceux qui ont pu l acheter


La diatribe, je suis pas contre, surtout sur un sujet aussi intéressant. Mais pour que vos posts soit lisibles, surtout lorsqu'ils sont aussi longs, je vous conseille vivement de respecter les règles minimales de ponctuation (des points, des majuscules, des apostrophes...). Il se trouve que nous les préconisons sur ce forum (http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...rums-Canard-PC).

Sur le fond:
Oui, nous sommes conscients que nous devons proposer une façon dématérialisée de lire Canard PC. Mais il y a plusieurs obstacles pour une petite entreprise comme la nôtre, dont vous n'êtes pas conscient (et pourquoi le seriez vous si ce n'est pas votre job, je ne vous le reproche pas).
- la technologie : quoique vous en pensiez, il n'est pas possible pour nous de proposer du simple PDF à télécharger. Oui la qualité du PDF est supérieur à celle du papier imprimé (surtout le nôtre) et c'est pour cela que la libre copie et circulation de ces fichiers nous posera un problème économique. Je ne doute pas qu'un certain nombre de nos lecteurs fidèles, ainsi que bon nombre d'honnêtes gens, les achèteraient. Mais je sais aussi que bon nombre d'autres les verront passer sur leurs réseaux p2p habituels et se diront "Pourquoi payer ce que je peux avoir gratuitement?" C'est humain. L'économie actuelle de Canard PC est trop fragile pour prendre ce genre de risques.
- Le prix : pour qu'une version dématérialisée soit intéressante (et donc pas trop piratée, voir point ci dessus), il faut la proposer à un prix très réduit par rapport au papier. A mon avis, pour une simple version PDF, il faudrait au moins -40%. Or le prix actuel en kiosque de Canard PC comprend une TVA "spéciale Presse" de 2.1%. Cette TVA spéciale ne s'applique pas au numérique (la loi est ainsi faite), donc une version dématérialisée serait soumise au taux normal : 19.6% (et bientôt probablement plus, une fois le nouveau président élu). Voilà encore 17.5% de moins. Le résultat est simple : avoir un prix HT à -57.5% tout en proposant une solution technique satisfaisante est une équation économique extrêmement difficile à résoudre pour nous.
- Le service : Notre idée au fond, c'est que autant les version actuelles sur tablettes que nous proposons sont des produits différents des versions papier, en raison des enrichissements que nous y apportons, autant des versions simples à base de PDF devraient être disponibles gratuitement pour nos abonnés. Cela suppose de trouver une solution technique (abordable et capable d'être reliée facilement à notre base d'abonnés) que nous cherchons encore.
Voilà en toute transparence l'état des lieux. La seule chose dont je peux vous assurer, c'est que nous cherchons, très activement, des solutions. Nous sommes en contact avec plusieurs prestataires, nous examinons différentes techno. Les versions ebook, kindle, etc. en font partie, avec une difficulté supplémentaire : la marge que prennent les intermédiaires.

Ah, et pour les frais de Poste : 
Nous ne fixons pas les tarifs, nous ne bénéficions d'aucune aide ni remise, et nous gèrons tout nous mêmes, depuis nos locaux, avec nos petites mains. Donc entre le matériel, le stockage, le timbre et le temps que cela prend, je peux vous assurer que nous ne réalisons aucune marge sur les frais d'envoi. En réalité, la vente d'anciens numéros est un service que nous estimons nécessaire, mais qui ne nous rapporte rien.

----------


## jmp

Un truc que je comprends mal, c'est pas du tout mon domaine alors désolé d'avance si c'est une grosse connerie : les anciens numéros sont des invendus donc même si vous les proposez à un tarif réduit vous y gagnez non ? C'est mieux de vendre à un petit prix que ne pas vendre du tout...

----------


## Teto

> Pavé bien écrit, avec une bonne ponctuation des majuscules qui vont bien et autres apostrophes correctement placées...


Certes, mais il reste un point auquel vous n'avez pas répondu : Quid des numéros épuisés ? Vous ne ferez jamais de réimpression, c'est entendu, alors la possibilité de mettre à disposition une version pdf peut-elle être envisagée, avec possibilité de donner un petit quelque chose pour que vous rentriez dans vos frais (genre les premiers numéros dont les fichiers originaux ont disparu) ?

-> À moins que vous ne gardiez pas les sources, auquel cas, naturellement, se fader un scan de chaque numéro n'est pas forcément envisageable...

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Un truc que je comprends mal, c'est pas du tout mon domaine alors désolé d'avance si c'est une grosse connerie : les anciens numéros sont des invendus donc même si vous les proposez à un tarif réduit vous y gagnez non ? C'est mieux de vendre à un petit prix que ne pas vendre du tout...


Je ne veux pas trop m'avancer mais il me semble que ce ne sont pas des invendus. Ceux-ci sont détruits par le distributeur, ce serait trop coûteux de les rapatrier...

----------


## Euklif

> Prenez vous en compte dans vos chiffres ceux qui prennent en photos des pages de vos magazines en rayon ? ou qui arrachent les pages ? Pourtant cela doit exister. Pas simple d'éviter le facteur bêtise/cupidité quand la plupart de vos clients sont humains.


Franchement, sur tout les magazines que j'ai acheté dans ma vie, je ne suis encore JAMAIS tombé sur un exemplaire avec une page en moins... Et j'ai rarement vu quelqu'un sortir un appareil quelconque pour photographier une page... Tu dois vivre dans une ville bizarre. Dans la mienne, les gens préfèrent lire dans le tabac-presse/magasin (surtout en fait, vite que c'est du vrai libre service sans personne pour dire "ho, j'en vis de la vente moi monsieur!).
Bref, sans défendre Ivan, tu peux pas comparer un phénomène de masse et à la porté de tous (et ce, quelque soit ton avis sur la question du piratage) avec ce que tu décris (quelque chose de franchement plus que marginal amha).

Par contre, a titre perso, je me demande si le piratage de cpc est si évident. Je suis peut être bête mais ça ne me serais jamais venu à l'idée de choper un mag sur le net. Et c'est suite à plusieurs posts de l'équipe s'en plaignant (bon ok, surtout ceux de Boulon  ::ninja:: ) que j'ai fais une recherche. Résultat? Trouvé. Mais pas si "facilement" (en 4 entré). Alors je dis pas qu'un gars rompu à ce type de recherche vous trouve du premier coup. Mais vous rencontrez vraiment des problèmes à cause du piratage tel qu'il est aujourd'hui?

----------


## Zohan

Bah y a toujours des gens pour récupérer sans payer même si c'est pas votre cas. Ca se trouve relativement facilement sur le net, je comprends qu'on cherche à tout prix à pas rendre la diffusion encore plus aisée.

----------


## jmp

Dans le mag il y a souvent des articles pour se foutre de la gueule de Pascal Nègre et des mesures anti-piratage mais vous avez peur du piratage de CPC ? Vous vous cherchez des excuses là...

----------


## Zohan

La situation est différente pour CPC qui coûte beaucoup moins cher que les CD/DVD de Pascalou et dont la marge est beaucoup moins scandaleuse. Donc oui, ils ont toute légitimité pour se payer sa tête.

En plus, sur le fond ils ne se moquent pas de la lutte anti-piratage et du respect des droits d'auteur mais plutôt des moyens débiles déployés à ces fins et du fait qu'au final ça aboutit à des mesures liberticides alors qu'il existe d'autres moyens si on a un minimum de bon sens.

----------


## jmp

Bon ok c'est pas comparable mais pourquoi avoir peur de retrouver les pdf sur le net ? De toute façon ils y sont déjà, alors ceux qui achètent le mag continueront de l'acheter...

----------


## magictof

> Donc entre le matériel, le stockage, le timbre et le temps que cela prend, je peux vous assurer que nous ne réalisons aucune marge sur les frais d'envoi. En réalité, la vente d'anciens numéros est un service que nous estimons nécessaire, mais qui ne nous rapporte rien.


Ce qu'on voulait dire c'est qu'avec les frais de ports ce n'est pas intéressant de commander des vieux numéros, c'est juste un problème qui est soulevé.
Personne ne vous "accuse" de faire une marge dessus. 

Pour ce qui est des version pirate de CPC ( des scans), je suis désolé mais il en existe déjà sur les p2p et les newsgroups. 
Moi je suis abonné, ça ne m'intéresse pas.
Et je ne cautionne absolument pas hein... C'est juste la réalité.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pour ce qui est des version pirate de CPC ( des scans), je suis désolé mais il en existe déjà sur les p2p et les newsgroups. 
> Moi je suis abonné, ça ne m'intéresse pas.
> Et je ne cautionne absolument pas hein... C'est juste la réalité.


Yep, on sait et on surveille. Ce sont des scans de mauvaise qualité, donc ça n'intéresse que les désespérés, c'est marginal. Le jour où ce sera des PDF nickel en direct de nos machines, ce sera différent.

---------- Post added at 14h54 ---------- Previous post was at 14h49 ----------




> Certes, mais il reste un point auquel vous n'avez pas répondu : Quid des numéros épuisés ? Vous ne ferez jamais de réimpression, c'est entendu, alors la possibilité de mettre à disposition une version pdf peut-elle être envisagée, avec possibilité de donner un petit quelque chose pour que vous rentriez dans vos frais (genre les premiers numéros dont les fichiers originaux ont disparu)


Nous avons déjà à plusieurs reprises mis à dispo des numéros en PDF lorsque de gros problèmes de distribution avaient pénalisés nos lecteurs.
Nous avons aussi autorisé le site Abandonware-magazines.org à scanner et mettre à dispo un certain nombre d'anciens numéros (http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...mag=161&page=5).
Encore une fois : nous ne sommes pas braqués sur la question, nous cherchons une solution vivable.

----------


## Scorbut

Pourquoi pas sur Steam comme PC Gamer ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Pourquoi pas sur Steam comme PC Gamer ?


J'adorerai. mais d'une part ça réclame des compétences techniques que nous n'avons pas pour l'instant, d'autre part ce que fait PC Gamer, ce n'est pas leur magazine mais une sorte de publication multimédia pas très intéressante à mon avis.

----------


## abelthorne

Je vois sur Twitter que vous autorisez abandonware-magazines à proposer de nouveaux numéros de CPC, à savoir jusqu'au n° 217 (été 2010). Je relance de ce fait une vieille question : pourquoi est-ce que vous ne leur filez pas directement des PDF propres au lieu de les laisser se démerder à scanner le mag ? pas envie que la qualité soit nickel pour ne pas trop concurrencer la commande d'anciens numéros ? pas de PDF archivés de votre côté ?

----------


## O.Boulon

J'avoue qu'on y a pas trop réfléchi...
Je pense qu'il est logique de garder des versions PDF impecs pour le jour où on réussira à mettre en place notre propre plateforme de téléchargement et qu'on pourra enfin offrir un accès aux archives pour les abonnés ou faire une appli pas trop chère qui permettra à tout le monde de faire des recherches dedans.
Comme ça, tout le monde peut accèder librement à l'information mais ce qui nous soutiennent auront un truc plus joli et plus pratique.

Evidemment, tout ça, c'est de la théorie, hein...  faut déjà qu'on réussisse à trouver comme faire.
Mais je vous avoue que je serais fier de voir une "Bible du Jeu PC" sur Steam avec l'intégralité de nos papiers et la possibilité de faire des recherches dedans, le tout accompagné d'une appli que vous pourriez dégaîner quand vous traînez au supermarché ou dans une boutique de jeu histoire de savoir quel jeu en promo vaut quoi.

----------


## olih

> J'avoue qu'on y a pas trop réfléchi...
> Je pense qu'il est logique de garder des versions PDF impecs pour le jour où on réussira à mettre en place notre propre plateforme de téléchargement et qu'on pourra enfin offrir un accès aux archives pour les abonnés ou faire une appli pas trop chère qui permettra à tout le monde de faire des recherches dedans.
> Comme ça, tout le monde peut accèder librement à l'information mais ce qui nous soutiennent auront un truc plus joli et plus pratique.
> 
> Evidemment, tout ça, c'est de la théorie, hein...  faut déjà qu'on réussisse à trouver comme faire.
> Mais je vous avoue que je serais fier de voir une "Bible du Jeu PC" sur Steam avec l'intégralité de nos papiers et la possibilité de faire des recherches dedans, le tout accompagné d'une appli que vous pourriez dégaîner quand vous traînez au supermarché ou dans une boutique de jeu histoire de savoir quel jeu en promo vaut quoi.


 Ah putain oui, clairement.
C'est toujours dur quand on tombe sur des bacs de jeux soldés de savoir si celui ci est bien ou pas.

----------


## kpouer

En effet ce serait génial une vrai appli avec tous les Canard PC et possibilité de rechercher dedans. En attendant merci à vous d'avoir autorisé la distribution des anciens numéros, je vais pouvoir vider mes chiottes et ma cave sans trop de larmes.

----------


## shewaslondon

Pauvre fou, ne jette pas les magazines.

----------


## kpouer

Je vais déménager ça prend trop de place. J'ai aussi à peu près tous les joystick du début et les 50 premiers joypad dans ma cave.

----------


## Teto

Mets les en vente dans le forum, même pour peau de balle, tu feras des heureux (suffit de vendre en lot). C'est ce que je vais bientôt faire, je pense, problème de place itou.

-> Je suis sûr que pour les joysticks tu trouveras immédiatement du monde intéressé.

----------


## Paoh

Je me souviens encore de la brouette pleine de Joystick et de Tilt que j'ai amene a la benne. Je l'avais renverse et j'ai vecu une deuxieme fois la douleur de les mettre dedans.
Ho mon dieu...  ::'(: 

Par contre j'ai garde tous mes Casus Belli et mes Graal. Faut pas deconner non plus.

----------


## Teto

> Mets les en vente dans le forum, même pour peau de balle, tu feras des heureux (suffit de vendre en lot). C'est ce que je vais bientôt faire, je pense, problème de place itou.
> 
> -> Je suis sûr que pour les joysticks tu trouveras immédiatement du monde intéressé.


 Je m'autoquote : Donner, c'est bien aussi... Et ça évite de jeter.

----------


## Jerom

Un bon article pour les fans de tablettes et de CanardPC sur ipad/android(soon)
http://craigmod.com/journal/subcompact_publishing/

----------

